# Van Ginkel Milan: si attende la risposta del Chelsea.



## admin (27 Agosto 2014)

Come riportato da Sky, nella giornata di oggi, 27 Agosto 2014, il Chelsea darà la risposta definiva al Milan per Van Ginkel. La società rossonera ha chiesto il giocatore in prestito (ma potrebbe essere inserito un diritto di riscatto), i blues hanno aperto. Ma domani arriverà la fumata. Vedremo di che colore.

Non solo Torres. Il Milan punta il Chelsea alla ricerca di rinforzi.


----------



## SuperMilan (27 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, nella giornata di oggi, 27 Agosto 2014, il Chelsea darà la risposta definiva al Milan per Van Ginkel. La società rossonera ha chiesto il giocatore in prestito, i blues hanno aperto. Ma domani arriverà la fumata. Vedremo di che colore.
> 
> Non solo Torres. Il Milan punta il Chelsea alla ricerca di rinforzi.



Fra l'altro Di Marzio ha anche ripetuto che siamo disponibili a varie formule. C'era chi obiettava della futilità di un prestito secco (a ragione) e lui ha aggiunto che magari viene messo un diritto di riscatto, magari alto. Specifico che sembrava una sua ipotesi però.


----------



## Heaven (27 Agosto 2014)

Di Marzio ha detto che sarà inserito un riscatto anche se alto. Per fortuna.. speriamo bene, non lo conosco ma se ne parla bene


----------



## SuperMilan (27 Agosto 2014)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Di Marzio ha detto che sarà inserito un riscatto anche se alto. Per fortuna.. speriamo bene, non lo conosco ma se ne parla bene



Come detto sembrava però una sua opinione. Comunque se il riscatto è alto lo salutiamo di sicuro a fine anno. Piuttosto mi soffermerei sul fatto che è stato pagato dal Chelsea lo scorso anno 10 mln di euro. Se non ci puntano moltissimo forse, se diritto di riscatto deve essere, potrebbe essere più basso. Qualche esperto di premier che può dirci?


----------



## pennyhill (27 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, nella giornata di oggi, 27 Agosto 2014, il Chelsea darà la risposta definiva al Milan per Van Ginkel. La società rossonera ha chiesto il giocatore in prestito (ma potrebbe essere inserito un diritto di riscatto), i blues hanno aperto. Ma domani arriverà la fumata. Vedremo di che colore.
> 
> Non solo Torres. Il Milan punta il Chelsea alla ricerca di rinforzi.








SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Come detto sembrava però una sua opinione. Comunque se il riscatto è alto lo salutiamo di sicuro a fine anno. Piuttosto mi soffermerei sul fatto che è stato pagato dal Chelsea lo scorso anno 10 mln di euro. Se non ci puntano moltissimo forse, se diritto di riscatto deve essere, potrebbe essere più basso. Qualche esperto di premier che può dirci?



Da quanto so, Mourinho credeva molto nel ragazzo, credendo di poterne fare una sorta di "nuovo Lampard", ma poi a settembre si è rotto i legamenti. Ora il Chelsea è molto coperto in mezzo al campo (Ramires, Matic, Fabregas, Mikel), e van Ginkel ha bisogno di giocare con regolarità, e forse il Chelsea non può "aspettarlo"


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Agosto 2014)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Come detto sembrava però una sua opinione. Comunque se il riscatto è alto lo salutiamo di sicuro a fine anno. Piuttosto mi soffermerei sul fatto che è stato pagato dal Chelsea lo scorso anno 10 mln di euro. Se non ci puntano moltissimo forse, se diritto di riscatto deve essere, potrebbe essere più basso. Qualche esperto di premier che può dirci?



Secondo me la cifra sarà tra i 20 e i 25. Opinione mia.


----------



## 666psycho (27 Agosto 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Secondo me la cifra sarà tra i 20 e i 25. Opinione mia.



dopo non aver giocato per tutta una stagione per un grave infortunio mi sembra un po esagerato...


----------



## pennyhill (27 Agosto 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Secondo me la cifra sarà tra i 20 e i 25. Opinione mia.



Quindi tornerebbe a Londra.


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Agosto 2014)

alla fine secondo me ce lo danno sarà solo per un'operazione "alla courtois". 

marko marin l'hanno dato alla fiorentina con il riscatto, ma ormai è un '89, vuol dire che non ci puntano più, mentre van ginkel è un '92, quindi è difficile che lo diano via a titolo definitivo.


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, nella giornata di oggi, 27 Agosto 2014, il Chelsea darà la risposta definiva al Milan per Van Ginkel. La società rossonera ha chiesto il giocatore in prestito (ma potrebbe essere inserito un diritto di riscatto), i blues hanno aperto. Ma domani arriverà la fumata. Vedremo di che colore.
> 
> Non solo Torres. Il Milan punta il Chelsea alla ricerca di rinforzi.





SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Comunque se il riscatto è alto lo salutiamo di sicuro a fine anno.



Pure se ci mettessero un riscatto a 8 milioni non lo prenderemmo purtroppo. Non c'è veramente un euro, ogni prestito con diritto di riscatto dobbiamo considerarlo come prestito secco ormai.


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Agosto 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> dopo non aver giocato per tutta una stagione per un grave infortunio mi sembra un po esagerato...



Sì è vero ma di meno secondo me non mettono, sempre se è vero che ci puntano. Un giovane centrocampista di prospettiva vale quelle cifre.



pennyhill ha scritto:


> Quindi tornerebbe a Londra.



ma anche a 10 ci tornerebbe.


----------



## iceman. (27 Agosto 2014)

Se il riscatto è superiore ai 5 milioni col piffero che lo riscattiamo


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2014)

*Secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 27 Agosto 2014, il Milan per Van Ginkel deve guadarsi dal Benfica, interessato anche a Cristante. *


----------



## pennyhill (27 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 27 Agosto 2014, il Milan per Van Ginkel deve guadarsi dal Benfica, interessato anche a Cristante. *



Per l'infortunio di Ruben Amorim, che resterà fuori 6-7 mesi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Agosto 2014)

Speriamo bene.


----------



## Jino (27 Agosto 2014)

Senza un logico diritto di riscatto non vedo motivo di fare un'operazione del genere. 

Alla fine credo che un accordo sulla base di un prestito annuale con diritto di riscatto ad una cifra umana ed eventuale controriscatto blues entro tot anni ad una cifra a salire credo si possa fare. In fondo è la nuova moda.


----------



## Jino (27 Agosto 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> alla fine secondo me ce lo danno sarà solo per un'operazione "alla courtois".
> 
> marko marin l'hanno dato alla fiorentina con il riscatto, ma ormai è un '89, vuol dire che non ci puntano più, mentre van ginkel è un '92, quindi è difficile che lo diano via a titolo definitivo.



Hai ragione, ma in mediana sono stracoperti, Marco vedrebbe il campo con il binocolo, quindi credo un'ipotesi addio sia plausibile


----------



## Ale (27 Agosto 2014)

per di marzio van ginkel è slegato da torres..speriamo bene.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, nella giornata di oggi, 27 Agosto 2014, il Chelsea darà la risposta definiva al Milan per Van Ginkel. La società rossonera ha chiesto il giocatore in prestito (ma potrebbe essere inserito un diritto di riscatto), i blues hanno aperto. Ma domani arriverà la fumata. Vedremo di che colore.
> 
> Non solo Torres. Il Milan punta il Chelsea alla ricerca di rinforzi.



Il Chelsea lo ha pagato 10M. Dopo un anno fermo ai box mi pare legittimo inserire un riscatto sui 6-7M.


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Agosto 2014)

Possiamo accettare anche il riscatto, tanto tra un anno saremo in una situazione peggiore di adesso... non lo riscatteremo mai...


----------



## Jaqen (27 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 27 Agosto 2014, il Milan per Van Ginkel deve guadarsi dal Benfica, interessato anche a Cristante. *



Speriamo. I centrocampisti ci servono. Se riusciamo a tenerlo e Cristante conferma le aspettative avremo un buon centrocampo anche l'anno prossimo, con Muntari Poli e Montolivo a sostegno.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, nella giornata di oggi, 27 Agosto 2014, il Chelsea darà la risposta definiva al Milan per Van Ginkel. La società rossonera ha chiesto il giocatore in prestito (ma potrebbe essere inserito un diritto di riscatto), i blues hanno aperto. Ma domani arriverà la fumata. Vedremo di che colore.
> 
> Non solo Torres. Il Milan punta il Chelsea alla ricerca di rinforzi.



Se mettiamo un diritto ecc sono favorevole.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Agosto 2014)

*Di Marzio: Il Milan e il Chelsea hanno trovato l'accordo per VAn Ginkel sul prestito secco ora tocca al giocatore decidere se accettare di andare al Milan o rimanere a Chelsea ( quando il giocatore stava bene Mourinho l'ha sempre fatto giocare), sul giocatore c'era pure l'interesse del Benfica ma il giocatore ha scelto il Milan.*


----------



## Ale (27 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Il Milan e il Chelsea hanno trovato l'accordo per VAn Ginkel sul prestito puro ora tocca al giocatore decidere se accettare di andare al Milan o rimanere a Chelsea, sul giocatore c'era pure l'interesse del Benfica ma il giocatore ha scelto il Milan*



bene cosi dai. abbiamo battuto la fiscalita portoghese.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Il Milan e il Chelsea hanno trovato l'accordo per VAn Ginkel sul prestito puro ora tocca al giocatore decidere, sul giocatore c'era pure l'interesse del Benfica ma il giocatore ha scelto il Milan*





" Ora tocca al giocatore decidere" 
"Sul giocatore c'era pure l'interesse del Benfica,*ma ha scelto il Milan*"

Un pò confuso Di Marzio eh


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Il Milan e il Chelsea hanno trovato l'accordo per VAn Ginkel sul prestito secco ora tocca al giocatore decidere se accettare di andare al Milan o rimanere a Chelsea ( quando il giocatore stava bene Mourinho l'ha sempre fatto giocare), sul giocatore c'era pure l'interesse del Benfica ma il giocatore ha scelto il Milan.*



Sper rifiuti, ora pure i canterani ci mettiamo a fare sempre peggio  .


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Il Milan e il Chelsea hanno trovato l'accordo per VAn Ginkel sul prestito secco ora tocca al giocatore decidere se accettare di andare al Milan o rimanere a Chelsea ( quando il giocatore stava bene Mourinho l'ha sempre fatto giocare), sul giocatore c'era pure l'interesse del Benfica ma il giocatore ha scelto il Milan.*



Senza diritto di riscatto? Che siamo la Pro Vercelli di turno che valorizza i giocatori degli altri? Un tempo eravamo noi a mandare giocatori " a fare le ossa".


----------



## SuperMilan (27 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Il Milan e il Chelsea hanno trovato l'accordo per VAn Ginkel sul prestito secco ora tocca al giocatore decidere se accettare di andare al Milan o rimanere a Chelsea ( quando il giocatore stava bene Mourinho l'ha sempre fatto giocare), sul giocatore c'era pure l'interesse del Benfica ma il giocatore ha scelto il Milan.*



Lol, prestito secco, sempre peggio. Per il Gallo è una manna. Primo: non dovrà sorbirsi le critiche dei tifosi per il non riscatto. Secondo: da gennaio Van Ginkel finirà sempre in panchina perchè deve giocare Montolivo e noi lo giustificheremo con:"Eh, mica possiamo valorizzare un giocatore al Chelsea".


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Il Milan e il Chelsea hanno trovato l'accordo per VAn Ginkel sul prestito secco ora tocca al giocatore decidere se accettare di andare al Milan o rimanere a Chelsea ( quando il giocatore stava bene Mourinho l'ha sempre fatto giocare), sul giocatore c'era pure l'interesse del Benfica ma il giocatore ha scelto il Milan.*



Come siamo caduti, ci mettiamo a valorizzare i giocatori di altri club. Che fine mammamia. Vabbè anche se avessero messo diritto di riscatto, non sarebbe stato riscattato.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Agosto 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come siamo caduti, ci mettiamo a valorizzare i giocatori di altri club. Che fine mammamia. Vabbè anche se avessero messo diritto di riscatto, non sarebbe stato riscattato.



Vero ma almeno c'era una possibilità, potevano almeno mettere diritto con controriscatto, no niente spero rifiuti, ci mettiamo a valorizzare i giocatori altrui pff.


----------



## Hammer (27 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Il Milan e il Chelsea hanno trovato l'accordo per VAn Ginkel sul prestito secco ora tocca al giocatore decidere se accettare di andare al Milan o rimanere a Chelsea ( quando il giocatore stava bene Mourinho l'ha sempre fatto giocare), sul giocatore c'era pure l'interesse del Benfica ma il giocatore ha scelto il Milan.*



Prestito secco? Siamo diventati il Latina?


----------



## hiei87 (27 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Il Milan e il Chelsea hanno trovato l'accordo per VAn Ginkel sul prestito secco ora tocca al giocatore decidere se accettare di andare al Milan o rimanere a Chelsea ( quando il giocatore stava bene Mourinho l'ha sempre fatto giocare), sul giocatore c'era pure l'interesse del Benfica ma il giocatore ha scelto il Milan.*



In prestito secco può anche restare dov'è. Magari per valorizzare lui a Mourinho facciamo marcire in panchina Cristante. Continuiamo a ragionare alla giornata, affidando tutto al caso senza minimamente programmare...


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (27 Agosto 2014)

No vabbè, prestito secco. Cioè sul serio, stiamo andando a valorizzare i giocatori degli altri. Assurdo, mi sto disinnamorando di questa squadra per colpa di questi "dirigenti".


----------



## bargnani83 (27 Agosto 2014)

aspetto l'ufficialità perchè di marzio ne sta sparando troppe.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Il Milan e il Chelsea hanno trovato l'accordo per VAn Ginkel sul prestito secco ora tocca al giocatore decidere se accettare di andare al Milan o rimanere a Chelsea ( quando il giocatore stava bene Mourinho l'ha sempre fatto giocare), sul giocatore c'era pure l'interesse del Benfica ma il giocatore ha scelto il Milan.*



E' un gran bel giocatore, solo speravo fosse inserito almeno un riscatto e controriscatto, giusto per guadagnarci qualcosa. Vabbè, aspettiamo le eventuali comunicazioni ufficiali.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Il Milan e il Chelsea hanno trovato l'accordo per VAn Ginkel sul prestito secco ora tocca al giocatore decidere se accettare di andare al Milan o rimanere a Chelsea ( quando il giocatore stava bene Mourinho l'ha sempre fatto giocare), sul giocatore c'era pure l'interesse del Benfica ma il giocatore ha scelto il Milan.*



.
Quotate le ultime news, sono stanco di ripeterlo. Altrimenti inizio con avvertimenti ufficiali. Dai su

http://www.milanworld.net/chi-non-quota-le-ultime-news-settimana-di-ban-vt19903.html#post513773

Dai per favore, aiutateci a tenere in ordine il forum.


----------



## Jaqen (27 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Il Milan e il Chelsea hanno trovato l'accordo per VAn Ginkel sul prestito secco ora tocca al giocatore decidere se accettare di andare al Milan o rimanere a Chelsea ( quando il giocatore stava bene Mourinho l'ha sempre fatto giocare), sul giocatore c'era pure l'interesse del Benfica ma il giocatore ha scelto il Milan.*



Bene. Spero che ci siano basi per ritrattare il giocatore a giugno. Ma sono contento. Mi dicono sia veramente forte.


----------



## Julian Ross (27 Agosto 2014)

Prestito secco...stile Lanciano...e noi siamo (eravamo) il Milan.

Valorizzare Van Ginkel e riconsegnarlo tra un anno alle dipendenze di Mou, questa è programmazione? 

D'altra parte, con un riscatto fissato magari a 15mln, secondo voi potremmo mai riscattarlo tra un anno? Non spendiamo un euro, figurarsi 15mln per un giovane di ottime qualità. 
Intanto però gli ingaggi di Mexes, Muntari, Essien ecc...li paghiamo quanto i 15mln per il potenziale cartellino di Van Ginkel.


----------



## Jino (27 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Il Milan e il Chelsea hanno trovato l'accordo per VAn Ginkel sul prestito secco ora tocca al giocatore decidere se accettare di andare al Milan o rimanere a Chelsea ( quando il giocatore stava bene Mourinho l'ha sempre fatto giocare), sul giocatore c'era pure l'interesse del Benfica ma il giocatore ha scelto il Milan.*



Prestito secco..... ormai valorizziamo i calciatori per le grandi, tristezza.


----------



## Love (27 Agosto 2014)

Julian Ross ha scritto:


> Prestito secco...stile Lanciano...e noi siamo (eravamo) il Milan.
> 
> Valorizzare Van Ginkel e riconsegnarlo tra un anno alle dipendenze di Mou, questa è programmazione?
> 
> ...



Assolutamente non lo riscatteremmo...quindi meglio non avere sogni inutili...per quanto riguarda gli ingaggi hai ragione ma è la politica di galliani...fin quando ci sarà lui scordiamoci il bene del Milan e tiriamo a campare


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Il Milan e il Chelsea hanno trovato l'accordo per VAn Ginkel sul prestito secco ora tocca al giocatore decidere se accettare di andare al Milan o rimanere a Chelsea ( quando il giocatore stava bene Mourinho l'ha sempre fatto giocare), sul giocatore c'era pure l'interesse del Benfica ma il giocatore ha scelto il Milan.*



Ma non si potrebbe fare quantomeno un roba stile Courtois??? Cioè prestito quantomeno biennale???


----------



## Love (27 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma non si potrebbe fare quantomeno un roba stile Courtois??? Cioè prestito quantomeno biennale???



prestito biennale con riscatto e controriscatto...troppo difficile per galliani...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Il Milan e il Chelsea hanno trovato l'accordo per VAn Ginkel sul prestito secco ora tocca al giocatore decidere se accettare di andare al Milan o rimanere a Chelsea ( quando il giocatore stava bene Mourinho l'ha sempre fatto giocare), sul giocatore c'era pure l'interesse del Benfica ma il giocatore ha scelto il Milan.*





Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma non si potrebbe fare quantomeno un roba stile Courtois??? Cioè prestito quantomeno biennale???



Ma infatti...che amarezza...quando Berlusconi andrà via purtroppo sarà sempre troppo tardi. È lui il nostro cancro, c'è poco da fare. Ci ha abbandonati a noi stessi e questi sono i risultati. Ci ha trasformati in una succursale delle big. Vergogna!


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Il Milan e il Chelsea hanno trovato l'accordo per VAn Ginkel sul prestito secco ora tocca al giocatore decidere se accettare di andare al Milan o rimanere a Chelsea ( quando il giocatore stava bene Mourinho l'ha sempre fatto giocare), sul giocatore c'era pure l'interesse del Benfica ma il giocatore ha scelto il Milan.*



Il giocatore mi piace da tempo,ma prestito secco è inaccettabile e offensivo.


----------



## Jaqen (27 Agosto 2014)

*E' fatta, confermata la notizia di Sky anche dal Guardian. Prestito senza diritto di riscatto.*


----------



## Jaqen (27 Agosto 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *E' fatta, confermata la notizia di Sky anche dal Guardian. Prestito senza diritto di riscatto.*



Cristante De Jong Van Ginkel, possono giocare assieme?


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Agosto 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *E' fatta, confermata la notizia di Sky anche dal Guardian. Prestito senza diritto di riscatto.*



Che amarezza. Prestito secco è inconcepibile.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Agosto 2014)

*Gianluca Fiorini, intermediario FIFA che si sta occupando dell'operazione Milan-Chelsea per Van Ginkel, ha affermato che il Milan da tempo lavora sul ragazzo ed avrebbe offerto il prestito con diritto di riscatto. Si aspetta l'ok del Chelsea, per un giocatore molto apprezzato dalla società di via Aldo Rossi.*


----------



## bargnani83 (27 Agosto 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Cristante De Jong Van Ginkel, possono giocare assieme?



difficile


----------



## Jino (27 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Gianluca Fiorini, intermediario FIFA che si sta occupando dell'operazione Milan-Chelsea per Van Ginkel, ha affermato che il Milan da tempo lavora sul ragazzo ed avrebbe offerto il prestito con diritto di riscatto. Si aspetta l'ok del Chelsea, per un giocatore molto apprezzato dalla società di via Aldo Rossi.*



Vabbè dai, lascio perdere la formula di arrivo, sono comunque contento almeno arriva un giocatore nuovo, fresco e giovane in mediana. Se fisicamente sta bene non mi sorprenderebbe nemmeno giocasse già domenica titolare.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Agosto 2014)

*Milan Channel conferma: accordo sul prestito puro (senza diritto di riscatto) tra Milan e Chelsea per Van Ginkel. Ora spetta al ragazzo di decidere se lasciare Londra o giocarsi le sue carte coi Blues. Quindi o resta al Chelsea o si accasa in rossonero. Nessun altra alternativa.*


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Agosto 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Vabbè dai, lascio perdere la formula di arrivo, sono comunque contento almeno arriva un giocatore nuovo, fresco e giovane in mediana. Se fisicamente sta bene non mi sorprenderebbe nemmeno giocasse già domenica titolare.


.


----------



## Arsozzenal (27 Agosto 2014)

visto come siamo ridotti a centrocampo non faccio lo schizzinoso
meglio prestito senza riscatto per van ginkel piuttosto che il nulla


----------



## gabuz (27 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel conferma: accordo sul prestito puro (senza diritto di riscatto) tra Milan e Chelsea per Van Ginkel. Ora spetta al ragazzo di decidere se lasciare Londra o giocarsi le sue carte coi Blues. Quindi o resta al Chelsea o si accasa in rossonero. Nessun altra alternativa.*



Prestito puro è *vergognoso*!


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel conferma: accordo sul prestito puro (senza diritto di riscatto) tra Milan e Chelsea per Van Ginkel. Ora spetta al ragazzo di decidere se lasciare Londra o giocarsi le sue carte coi Blues. Quindi o resta al Chelsea o si accasa in rossonero. Nessun altra alternativa.*



per valorizzare uno del chelsea togliamo spazio al nostro cristante, bravi.


----------



## Jaqen (27 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel conferma: accordo sul prestito puro (senza diritto di riscatto) tra Milan e Chelsea per Van Ginkel. Ora spetta al ragazzo di decidere se lasciare Londra o giocarsi le sue carte coi Blues. Quindi o resta al Chelsea o si accasa in rossonero. Nessun altra alternativa.*



Cristante giocherà... Spero


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Agosto 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> per valorizzare uno del chelsea togliamo spazio al nostro cristante, bravi.



Ma io spero vivamente che tolga spazio a Muntari e Essien.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel conferma: accordo sul prestito puro (senza diritto di riscatto) tra Milan e Chelsea per Van Ginkel. Ora spetta al ragazzo di decidere se lasciare Londra o giocarsi le sue carte coi Blues. Quindi o resta al Chelsea o si accasa in rossonero. Nessun altra alternativa.*





gabuz ha scritto:


> Prestito puro è *vergognoso*!



Oggettivamente sarebbe stato doveroso inserire quantomeno un riscatto e controriscatto. Giusto per valorizzarlo e guadagnarci qualcosa. Ma tant'è....


----------



## Frikez (27 Agosto 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Cristante De Jong Van Ginkel, possono giocare assieme?



No


----------



## Jaqen (27 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel conferma: accordo sul prestito puro (senza diritto di riscatto) tra Milan e Chelsea per Van Ginkel. Ora spetta al ragazzo di decidere se lasciare Londra o giocarsi le sue carte coi Blues. Quindi o resta al Chelsea o si accasa in rossonero. Nessun altra alternativa.*



Se non può coesistere con Cristante o De Jong, a cosa l'abbiamo preso?


----------



## Heaven (27 Agosto 2014)

Se c'erano ancora dubbi.. siamo ufficialmente una squadra senza ambizioni e da medio-classifica. 
Ormai neanche l'Hellas va a prendere un giovane e rischiare di farlo esplodere senza metterci un riscatto, il colmo sarebbe se facessimo giocare lui togliendo spazio a Cristante


----------



## dyablo65 (27 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel conferma: accordo sul prestito puro (senza diritto di riscatto) tra Milan e Chelsea per Van Ginkel. Ora spetta al ragazzo di decidere se lasciare Londra o giocarsi le sue carte coi Blues. Quindi o resta al Chelsea o si accasa in rossonero. Nessun altra alternativa.*



e' una operazione talmente stupida che spero sia stata fatta solo in previsione di vendere uno dei nostri cessi di centrocampo ( spero non de jong )


----------



## pazzomania (27 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel conferma: accordo sul prestito puro (senza diritto di riscatto) tra Milan e Chelsea per Van Ginkel. Ora spetta al ragazzo di decidere se lasciare Londra o giocarsi le sue carte coi Blues. Quindi o resta al Chelsea o si accasa in rossonero. Nessun altra alternativa.*



No, no, no, no. Giuro non voglio crederci.

Facendo finta anche di ignorare il fatto che le sue motivazioni staranno a zero, ma ragazzi, PRESTITO SECCO? HO CAPITO BENE?

Pensavo il fondo l' avessimo già toccato, beh, mi sbagliavo.


----------



## gabuz (27 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel conferma: accordo sul prestito puro (senza diritto di riscatto) tra Milan e Chelsea per Van Ginkel. Ora spetta al ragazzo di decidere se lasciare Londra o giocarsi le sue carte coi Blues. Quindi o resta al Chelsea o si accasa in rossonero. Nessun altra alternativa.*



A queste condizioni spero con tutto me stesso che decida di rimanere al Chelsea


----------



## aleslash (27 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel conferma: accordo sul prestito puro (senza diritto di riscatto) tra Milan e Chelsea per Van Ginkel. Ora spetta al ragazzo di decidere se lasciare Londra o giocarsi le sue carte coi Blues. Quindi o resta al Chelsea o si accasa in rossonero. Nessun altra alternativa.*



Si tira a campare ragazzi, c'è poco da lamentarsi già è tanto se viene, grazie bresidente


----------



## bargnani83 (27 Agosto 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Se non può coesistere con Cristante o De Jong, a cosa l'abbiamo preso?


cristante e de jong non possono giocare insieme comunque....


----------



## Schism75 (27 Agosto 2014)

Spero non venga. Siamo davvero finiti.


----------



## bargnani83 (27 Agosto 2014)

intanto va convinto il giocatore(andiamo bene....) ,l'alternativa è dzemaili con contratto alla galliani e pagamento di 2-3 mln di cartellino al napoli.tra i 2 mali preferisco il primo.


----------



## zico (27 Agosto 2014)

Siamo veramente finiti peggio dell'anno post ibra ecco spiegato il motivo dell'addio di clarence chi può accettare questo scempio ????


----------



## Tobi (27 Agosto 2014)

Il top sarebbe: Van Ginkel De Jong Rabiot. 
Avremmo tecnica, corsa, equilibrio. Ma è gia tanto se arriva Van Ginkel e rimane De Jong


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Agosto 2014)

ahhahaha .. operazione da Lecce o da Sassuolo ... siamo alla frutta signori miei ..


----------



## diavolo (27 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel conferma: accordo sul prestito puro (senza diritto di riscatto) tra Milan e Chelsea per Van Ginkel. Ora spetta al ragazzo di decidere se lasciare Londra o giocarsi le sue carte coi Blues. Quindi o resta al Chelsea o si accasa in rossonero. Nessun altra alternativa.*



Cosa siamo diventati...


----------



## medjai (27 Agosto 2014)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Il top sarebbe: Van Ginkel De Jong Rabiot.
> Avremmo tecnica, corsa, equilibrio. Ma è gia tanto se arriva Van Ginkel e rimane De Jong



Van Ginkel con prestito secco non lo voglio. Toglia spazio a Cristante o Modic e forse se alla fine lo fa bene, ritorna al Chelsea e l'anno prossimo abbiamo lo stesso problema ed a cercare un'altro giocatore. Mai capirò i prestiti senza riscatto per i grandi club, non ha senso per noi. E Lestienne sarà pure così... E Torres anche prestito (Ma a questo non ne lo voglio nè così nè a titolo definitivo)


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (27 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel conferma: accordo sul prestito puro (senza diritto di riscatto) tra Milan e Chelsea per Van Ginkel. Ora spetta al ragazzo di decidere se lasciare Londra o giocarsi le sue carte coi Blues. Quindi o resta al Chelsea o si accasa in rossonero. Nessun altra alternativa.*



Non vedo dove sia il problema, tanto anche se l'accordo prevedesse il diritto di riscatto, non riscattiamo nessuno comunque


----------



## Aron (27 Agosto 2014)

medjai ha scritto:


> Van Ginkel con prestito secco non lo voglio. Toglia spazio a Cristante o Modic e forse se alla fine lo fa bene, ritorna al Chelsea e l'anno prossimo abbiamo lo stesso problema ed a cercare un'altro giocatore. Mai capirò i prestiti senza riscatto per i grandi club, non ha senso per noi. E Lestienne sarà pure così... E Torres anche prestito (Ma a questo non ne lo voglio nè così nè a titolo definitivo)



Di fatto non cambia molto.
Se il giocatore accetta di venire al Milan, si ambienta e decide di restare, il Milan e il Chelsea non potranno fare altro che trovare un accordo economico per il trasferimento del giocatore.
Nel calcio di oggi la volontà dei giocatori è determinante.
Per il Chelsea non sarebbe certo un problema trovare un sostituto di Van Ginkel.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Agosto 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Di fatto non cambia molto.
> Se il giocatore accetta di venire al Milan, si ambienta e decide di restare, il Milan e il Chelsea non potranno fare altro che trovare un accordo economico per il trasferimento del giocatore.
> Nel calcio di oggi la volontà dei giocatori è determinante.
> Per il Chelsea non sarebbe certo un problema trovare un sostituto di Van Ginkel.



non esserne convinto, piuttosto che farci un favore Mourinho se lo tiene per 10 anni in tribuna.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Agosto 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Di fatto non cambia molto.
> Se il giocatore accetta di venire al Milan, si ambienta e decide di restare, il Milan e il Chelsea non potranno fare altro che trovare un accordo economico per il trasferimento del giocatore.
> Nel calcio di oggi la volontà dei giocatori è determinante.
> Per il Chelsea non sarebbe certo un problema trovare un sostituto di Van Ginkel.



Esatto, tanto il prezzomdel riscatto sarebbe stato fissato ad un livello alto e inevitabilmente il Milan l'anno prossima qualora volesse riscattare il giocatore non aveebbe riscattato il ragazzo alla cifra pattuita ma si sarebbe seduto a discutere (Rami docet)


----------



## colcuoresivince (27 Agosto 2014)

In pratica ci considerano una squadra per far giocare i loro talenti così li riprendo pronti per la prosisma stagione.


----------



## rossovero (27 Agosto 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Di fatto non cambia molto.
> Se il giocatore accetta di venire al Milan, si ambienta e decide di restare, il Milan e il Chelsea non potranno fare altro che trovare un accordo economico per il trasferimento del giocatore.
> Nel calcio di oggi la volontà dei giocatori è determinante.
> Per il Chelsea non sarebbe certo un problema trovare un sostituto di Van Ginkel.



La vedo dura. L´appeal della Serie A é quello che é, assai inferiore alla Premier, non facciamo le coppe e anche se ci entrassimo l´anno prossimo credo che il giocatore, a fronte di una buona annata, decida di giocarsi le sue carte nel ben piú competitivo Chelsea. Ma per farla breve, penso che, tempo un mese, si accorga del clima di smobilitazione sportiva che aleggia intorno al Milan.


----------



## rossovero (27 Agosto 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Di fatto non cambia molto.*
> Se il giocatore accetta di venire al Milan, si ambienta e decide di restare, il Milan e il Chelsea non potranno fare altro che trovare un accordo economico per il trasferimento del giocatore.
> Nel calcio di oggi la volontà dei giocatori è determinante.
> Per il Chelsea non sarebbe certo un problema trovare un sostituto di Van Ginkel.



A livello economico no, a livello di dignitá cambia moltissimo. E´la dimostrazione, sotto gli occhi di tutti, che siamo un Crystal Palace qualunque.


----------



## Ale (27 Agosto 2014)

o cosi o l' alternativa è ' dzemaili a titolo definitivo...


----------



## Liuke (27 Agosto 2014)

vabbe ma tanto anche se abbiao i diritti di riscatto fissati a due spicci non li esercitiamo (vedi taarabt) tanto vale averlo per un anno....non può essere peggio di quelli che abbiamo


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel conferma: accordo sul prestito puro (senza diritto di riscatto) tra Milan e Chelsea per Van Ginkel. Ora spetta al ragazzo di decidere se lasciare Londra o giocarsi le sue carte coi Blues. Quindi o resta al Chelsea o si accasa in rossonero. Nessun altra alternativa.*



è una cosa che non riesco proprio ad accettare.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Agosto 2014)

Liuke ha scritto:


> vabbe ma tanto anche se abbiao i diritti di riscatto fissati a due spicci non li esercitiamo (vedi taarabt) tanto vale averlo per un anno....non può essere peggio di quelli che abbiamo



Perchè prendiamo sempre dei mezzi giocatori.

Con la iella che abbiamo questo Van Ginkel sarà un mezzo fenomeno


----------



## Shevchenko (27 Agosto 2014)

Non capisco di cosa vi stupite...Il Milan è in vendita eh...Non lo si vuol far sapere,ma è cosi..
Silvio non caccia più il grano e lo sa pure lui che più il Milan va male e più perde valore.E' un grande uomo d'affari...Non è stupido.
Sta aspettando l'acquirente giusto per vendere.
Ne sono sicuro


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Agosto 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> o cosi o l' alternativa è ' dzemaili a titolo definitivo...



dzemaili per me arriva comunque. 
siamo troppo contati là in mezzo. 

e non mi stupirei se cristante partisse, pezzenti come siamo. 
oppure c'è sempre saponara richiesto dall'empoli.


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel conferma: accordo sul prestito puro (senza diritto di riscatto) tra Milan e Chelsea per Van Ginkel. Ora spetta al ragazzo di decidere se lasciare Londra o giocarsi le sue carte coi Blues. Quindi o resta al Chelsea o si accasa in rossonero. Nessun altra alternativa.*



il prestito puro è una roba da barboni, però pure l'atletico (che di soldi ne ha) si è fatta prestare courtois. 

dovevano concederci almeno un prestito biennale, così aveva più senso.


----------



## Aragorn (27 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel conferma: accordo sul prestito puro (senza diritto di riscatto) tra Milan e Chelsea per Van Ginkel. Ora spetta al ragazzo di decidere se lasciare Londra o giocarsi le sue carte coi Blues. Quindi o resta al Chelsea o si accasa in rossonero. Nessun altra alternativa.*



Se l'interesse nostro è vero credo che non ci saranno problemi. Il Chelsea manda il suo giovane talento a farsi le ossa in una provinciale di lusso per poi riprenderselo senza problemi tra un anno. Tanto noi, sia che faccia benissimo sia che faccia schifo, non lo riscatteremo comunque.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel conferma: accordo sul prestito puro (senza diritto di riscatto) tra Milan e Chelsea per Van Ginkel. Ora spetta al ragazzo di decidere se lasciare Londra o giocarsi le sue carte coi Blues. Quindi o resta al Chelsea o si accasa in rossonero. Nessun altra alternativa.*






Now i'm here ha scritto:


> il prestito puro è una roba da barboni, però pure l'atletico (che di soldi ne ha) si è fatta prestare courtois.
> 
> dovevano concederci almeno un prestito biennale, così aveva più senso.



Ho fatto lo stesso ragionamento prima. Forse l'anno prossimo si potrebbe prolungare il prestito. Tanto il Chelsea è sempre coperto in mezzo al campo.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Agosto 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> il prestito puro è una roba da barboni, però pure l'atletico (che di soldi ne ha) si è fatta prestare courtois.
> 
> dovevano concederci almeno un prestito biennale, così aveva più senso.



Paragoni l' Atletico al Milan ? 

E poi Courtois è un fenomeno, Van Ginkel confesso che ne ignoravo l' esistenza.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Agosto 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Paragoni l' Atletico al Milan ?
> 
> E poi Courtois è un fenomeno, Van Ginkel confesso che ne ignoravo l' esistenza.



Infatti è offensivo per i Colchoneros.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel conferma: accordo sul prestito puro (senza diritto di riscatto) tra Milan e Chelsea per Van Ginkel. Ora spetta al ragazzo di decidere se lasciare Londra o giocarsi le sue carte coi Blues. Quindi o resta al Chelsea o si accasa in rossonero. Nessun altra alternativa.*



.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel conferma: accordo sul prestito puro (senza diritto di riscatto) tra Milan e Chelsea per Van Ginkel. Ora spetta al ragazzo di decidere se lasciare Londra o giocarsi le sue carte coi Blues. Quindi o resta al Chelsea o si accasa in rossonero. Nessun altra alternativa.*



Quindi con il prestito puro che succede a giugno 2015?


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Agosto 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Quindi con il prestito puro che succede a giugno 2015?



Torna a Londra.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Agosto 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Quindi con il prestito puro che succede a giugno 2015?



Ha fatto 30 gol torna a londra e il milan non ha una minima parola su come e cosa fare .


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Agosto 2014)

Immaginavo, ma mi sembrava troppo stupido. Che operazione super


----------



## Heaven (27 Agosto 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> il prestito puro è una roba da barboni, però pure l'atletico (che di soldi ne ha) si è fatta prestare courtois.



All'Atletico non sono sicuramente contenti di com'è andata con Courtois, non è che siccome gli altri sbagliano abbiamo un'alibi per farlo anche noi. Anzi vista quella situazione dovremmo "tutelarci" a maggior ragione con un riscatto..


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel conferma: accordo sul prestito puro (senza diritto di riscatto) tra Milan e Chelsea per Van Ginkel. Ora spetta al ragazzo di decidere se lasciare Londra o giocarsi le sue carte coi Blues. Quindi o resta al Chelsea o si accasa in rossonero. Nessun altra alternativa.*





Now i'm here ha scritto:


> il prestito puro è una roba da barboni, però pure l'atletico (che di soldi ne ha) si è fatta prestare courtois.
> 
> dovevano concederci almeno un prestito biennale, così aveva più senso.



C'è da dire che all'epoca l'Atletico,probabilmente,puntava più che altro sul rilancio di Sergio Asenjo (che aveva perso il posto con l'ascesa di De Gea).Magari avevano visto in Courtois una buona alternativa,senza aspettarsi un fenomeno.


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Agosto 2014)

Heaven ha scritto:


> All'Atletico non sono sicuramente contenti di com'è andata con Courtois, non è che siccome gli altri sbagliano abbiamo un'alibi per farlo anche noi. Anzi vista quella situazione dovremmo "tutelarci" a maggior ragione con un riscatto..



ma il riscatto lo possono pure mettere, tanto si sa già che poi non ci saranno mai i soldi per lui (o per altri). 
al limite devono insistere per l'obbligo del riscatto, ma poi si inventano sempre 3000 modi per aggirare pure quello (tipo aquilani). 

vabe, a sto punto mi accontento di qualsiasi cosa, basta arrivi qualcuno.


----------



## Jino (27 Agosto 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ha fatto 30 gol torna a londra e il milan non ha una minima parola su come e cosa fare .



Ma alla fine pensateci bene, se il calciatore arrivasse in prestito con diritto di riscatto, anche umano mettiamo caso a 10 mln, se fa una grandissima stagione in qualche modo si riscatta a quella cifra a costo di sacrificare gente, è ovvio che il Chelsea lo vorrebbe far tornare, il ragazzo se viene messo davanti al bivio vuoi esser riscattato dal Milan o tornare a giocare a Londra cosa credete scelga? Ormai non siamo più un top, è palese. Perchè rimanga non deve semplicemente fare una grande stagione tanto da attirare il Chelsea nuovamente su di lui.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Agosto 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma alla fine pensateci bene, se il calciatore arrivasse in prestito con diritto di riscatto, anche umano mettiamo caso a 10 mln, se fa una grandissima stagione in qualche modo si riscatta a quella cifra a costo di sacrificare gente, è ovvio che il Chelsea lo vorrebbe far tornare, il ragazzo se viene messo davanti al bivio vuoi esser riscattato dal Milan o tornare a giocare a Londra cosa credete scelga? Ormai non siamo più un top, è palese. Perchè rimanga non deve semplicemente fare una grande stagione tanto da attirare il Chelsea nuovamente su di lui.



Il Chelsea ce l'ha mandato per farsi le ossa, come noi facciamo con i vari Albertazzi, Gabriel ecc.ecc.


----------



## Denni90 (27 Agosto 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ha fatto 30 gol torna a londra e il milan non ha una minima parola su come e cosa fare .



e se invece fallisse?


----------



## Jino (27 Agosto 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> e se invece fallisse?



Torna a prescindere a Londra, speriamo comunque faccia bene perchè almeno per quest'anno ci può aiutare a raggiungere determinati obiettivi


----------



## Aron (27 Agosto 2014)

rossovero ha scritto:


> La vedo dura. L´appeal della Serie A é quello che é, assai inferiore alla Premier, non facciamo le coppe e anche se ci entrassimo l´anno prossimo credo che il giocatore, a fronte di una buona annata, decida di giocarsi le sue carte nel ben piú competitivo Chelsea. Ma per farla breve, penso che, tempo un mese, si accorga del clima di smobilitazione sportiva che aleggia intorno al Milan.



A meno che Van Ginkel non si affermi subito come il nuovo Fabregas, il Chelsea probabilmente penserà ad altri giocatori. 
Lo stesso Van Ginkel potrebbe anche decidere di tornare al Chelsea, ma se gli spazi sono chiusi va a fare la panchina. Può darsi che gli stia bene, chi lo sa. 
Non sta scritto da nessuna parte che Van Ginkel non possa fare lo stesso cammino di Pogba alla Juve (andato via a parametro zero, ma mollando comunque un club straforte come lo United e nonostante Ferguson voleva trattenerlo) o quello attuale di Rabiot.



rossovero ha scritto:


> A livello economico no, a livello di dignitá cambia moltissimo. E´la dimostrazione, sotto gli occhi di tutti, che siamo un Crystal Palace qualunque.



A beh, sulla dignità del Milan possiamo metterci una pietra sopra.
Non cambierà nulla fino a quando non cambierà proprietà o non ci sarà perlomeno più ordine in società con l'addio di Galliani.


----------



## Aron (27 Agosto 2014)

Nulla vieta al Milan di provare comunque ad acquistarlo a gennaio, sempre se nel frattempo avrà fatto un buon girone d'andata.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (27 Agosto 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Nulla vieta al Milan di provare comunque ad acquistarlo a gennaio, sempre se nel frattempo avrà fatto un buon girone d'andata.


ma se non abbiamo due spicci , pensi che dopo un ipotetico girone di andata ottimo il milan abbia il potere eocnomico di prenderlo ?


----------



## Frikez (27 Agosto 2014)

*Mourinho: "Forse sono l’unico interista che vuole bene al Milan".*


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Agosto 2014)

Mi inizia a puzzare comunque. Se Van Gino voleva venire a quest'ora si sarebbe già deciso.


----------



## Aron (27 Agosto 2014)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ma se non abbiamo due spicci , pensi che dopo un ipotetico girone di andata ottimo il milan abbia il potere eocnomico di prenderlo ?



Il Milan il potere economico ce l'ha.
In questo momento c'è un tesoretto di 30/35 milioni (fonte Sky Sport e altri). 
Se Galliani ha questo tesoretto, chi è allora che gli impedisce di sfruttarlo? Non è difficile da immaginare.

Vedrai comunque che se Inzaghi fa 4 punti in cinque giornate, salta lui e salta Galliani, poi a gennaio farebbero colpi faraonici.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Agosto 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> *Mourinho: "Forse sono l’unico interista che vuole bene al Milan".*



Si va beh noi facciamo un favore altroche, vi togliamo uno stipendio mostre e ci facciamo pure crescere i giocatori.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Agosto 2014)

*Secondo Sportmediaset* *Van* *Ginkel* *avrebbe deciso di restare a Londra, rifiutando* *l'opzione Milan*.


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset* *Van* *Ginkel* *avrebbe deciso di restare a Londra, rifiutando* *l'opzione Milan*.


Aspettiamo Di Marzio, Bargiggia sta dando il meglio (peggio, ovviamente) di sè


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset* *Van* *Ginkel* *avrebbe deciso di restare a Londra, rifiutando* *l'opzione Milan*.



Meglio cosi, andare fare i loro canterani proprio non mi va.


----------



## Schism75 (27 Agosto 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Il Milan il potere economico ce l'ha.
> In questo momento c'è un tesoretto di 30/35 milioni (fonte Sky Sport e altri).
> Se Galliani ha questo tesoretto, chi è allora che gli impedisce di sfruttarlo? Non è difficile da immaginare.
> 
> Vedrai comunque che se Inzaghi fa 4 punti in cinque giornate, salta lui e salta Galliani, poi a gennaio farebbero colpi faraonici.



Questo tesoretto a questo punto non c'é più, ma é andato a finire nel bilancio, come si é lasciato scappare Suma qualche giorno fa a telelombardia mi pare


----------



## Oronzo Cana (27 Agosto 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Il Milan il potere economico ce l'ha.
> In questo momento c'è un tesoretto di 30/35 milioni (fonte Sky Sport e altri).
> Se Galliani ha questo tesoretto, chi è allora che gli impedisce di sfruttarlo? Non è difficile da immaginare.
> 
> Vedrai comunque che se Inzaghi fa 4 punti in cinque giornate, salta lui e salta Galliani, poi a gennaio farebbero colpi faraonici.



ancora credete alle storielle dei tesoretti ?  io sto aspettando ancora i rinforzi che silvio doveva comprare al suo amato clarenzio


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset* *Van* *Ginkel* *avrebbe deciso di restare a Londra, rifiutando* *l'opzione Milan*.



Spero sia vero, è ciò che si merita questa società senza dignità.


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset* *Van* *Ginkel* *avrebbe deciso di restare a Londra, rifiutando* *l'opzione Milan*.




.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (27 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset* *Van* *Ginkel* *avrebbe deciso di restare a Londra, rifiutando* *l'opzione Milan*.



Fa bene. E sinceramente meglio così. Non voglio che il Milan diventi la provinciale di turno dove fare crescere giocatori di altre squadre. E dai..


----------



## Principe (27 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> .



Siamo alla frutta .


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset* *Van* *Ginkel* *avrebbe deciso di restare a Londra, rifiutando* *l'opzione Milan*.



Quello che capita quando fai mercato al 27 di Agosto.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset* *Van* *Ginkel* *avrebbe deciso di restare a Londra, rifiutando* *l'opzione Milan*.


E questo qui le prime 2 di campionato se non erro non ha fatto manco panchina.....



Pensate voi.....


----------



## gabuz (27 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset* *Van* *Ginkel* *avrebbe deciso di restare a Londra, rifiutando* *l'opzione Milan*.


Ottimo. Siamo il Milan perdio, non la succursale del Chelsea.


----------



## Frikez (27 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset* *Van* *Ginkel* *avrebbe deciso di restare a Londra, rifiutando* *l'opzione Milan*.



E ora arriva Dzemaili, perfetto


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset* *Van* *Ginkel* *avrebbe deciso di restare a Londra, rifiutando* *l'opzione Milan*.



Ma possibile che questi manco avevano parlato con il procuratore del giocatore.
Sono andati a fare la figura di m. Di chiederlo in prestito al Chelsea senza avere un OK di massima dal giocatore?

Sempre piú basito.


----------



## bargnani83 (27 Agosto 2014)

aspetterei fonti più sicure prima di dare per saltata questa trattativa.


----------



## 666psycho (27 Agosto 2014)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma possibile che questi manco avevano parlato con il procuratore del giocatore.
> Sono andati a fare la figura di m. Di chiederlo in prestito al Chelsea senza avere un OK di massima dal giocatore?
> 
> Sempre piú basito.



devi cmq parlare prima con la società e poi con il giocatore...


----------



## Djici (27 Agosto 2014)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma possibile che questi manco avevano parlato con il procuratore del giocatore.
> Sono andati a fare la figura di m. Di chiederlo in prestito al Chelsea senza avere un OK di massima dal giocatore?
> 
> Sempre piú basito.



la legge dice che prima di parlare con un giocatore devi avere il permesso del club... poi e ovvio che quasi nessuno rispetta questa regola.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Agosto 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> devi cmq parlare prima con la società e poi con il giocatore...



Seeeee vabbè nelle favole forse. Forse con il giocatore no, ma al,procuratore una telefonatina informativa no?


----------



## Denni90 (27 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset* *Van* *Ginkel* *avrebbe deciso di restare a Londra, rifiutando* *l'opzione Milan*.



oggi bargiggia ha da scrivere su nessuna altra squadra?


----------



## 666psycho (27 Agosto 2014)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Seeeee vabbè nelle favole forse. Forse con il giocatore no, ma al,procuratore una telefonatina informativa no?



beh non mi sembra, poi mi posso anche sbagliare...


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset* *Van* *Ginkel* *avrebbe deciso di restare a Londra, rifiutando* *l'opzione Milan*.



Manco un prestito secco riusciamo a portare a termine. Galliani dimettiti immediatamente.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Agosto 2014)

*Milan Channel: non ci sono novità per quanto riguarda Van Ginkel e Torres, i giocatori devono ancora decidere.*


----------



## Djici (27 Agosto 2014)

qualcuno per caso conosce lo stipendio di van ginkel... perche di solito il chelsea paga bene.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Agosto 2014)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Ottimo. Siamo il Milan perdio, non la succursale del Chelsea.



Infatti...questi mandano giocatori a farsi le ossa da noi??? Ma in quale mondo...


----------



## Denni90 (27 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: non ci sono novità per quanto riguarda Van Ginkel e Torres, i giocatori devono ancora decidere.*



tanto mancano ben 4 giorni alla chiusura ... che fretta c'è? che strazio...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Agosto 2014)

*Sportmediaset: Van Ginkel pare voglia rifiutare il Milan, vuole rimane a Londra a giocarsi le sue chances.*


----------



## Hammer (27 Agosto 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: Van Ginkel pare voglia rifiutare il Milan, vuole rimane a Londra a giocarsi le sue chances.*



Non so cosa sperare. Da una parte siamo una succursale, dall'altra arriva Dzemaili


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Agosto 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: Van Ginkel pare voglia rifiutare il Milan, vuole rimane a Londra a giocarsi le sue chances.*



Stattene li in tribuna, non mi strappo mica i capelli.


----------



## nduccio (27 Agosto 2014)

chiamalo fesso, non lo biasimo..


----------



## aleslash (27 Agosto 2014)

*Mario Giunta(Sky):Van Ginkel molto probabilmente rifiuterà il Milan*


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Agosto 2014)

*Di Marzio: Van Ginkel è intenzionato a rimanere al Chelsea e rifiutare la proposta del Milan.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Van Ginkel è intenzionato a rimanere al Chelsea e rifiutare la proposta del Milan.*



Ma che è successo oggi? sportmediaset ne ha azzeccate due e pure anticipando i più affidabili.


----------



## aleslash (27 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Ma che è successo oggi? sportmediaset ne ha azzeccate due e pure anticipando i più affidabili.


Bargiggia vede e prevede


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Van Ginkel è intenzionato a rimanere al Chelsea e rifiutare la proposta del Milan.*



*Laudisa: L'ostacolo Van Ginkel-Milan è Mourinho, il portoghese gli promette più spazio e lui tentenna.*


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Van Ginkel è intenzionato a rimanere al Chelsea e rifiutare la proposta del Milan.*



Sto aspettando il mitico: "Siamo a posto cosí"


----------



## walter 22 (27 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Van Ginkel è intenzionato a rimanere al Chelsea e rifiutare la proposta del Milan.*


Ci schifano tutti e fanno bene.


----------



## nduccio (27 Agosto 2014)

ultra competitivi, siamo al pari della Juve, mercato strachiuso


----------



## iceman. (27 Agosto 2014)

Manco i giocatori gratis riusciamo a prendere, che polli.


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Van Ginkel è intenzionato a rimanere al Chelsea e rifiutare la proposta del Milan.*



godo


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Agosto 2014)

Godo mica tanto ora arriva uno scarto del napule


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Agosto 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Godo mica tanto ora arriva uno scarto del napule



Cambia tanto no...Il Milan che prende un prestito secco spero di non vederlo mai.


----------



## iceman. (27 Agosto 2014)

Tanto per gennaio abbiamo già acquistato Montolivo


----------



## Djici (27 Agosto 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Cambia tanto no...Il Milan che prende un prestito secco spero di non vederlo mai.



il ritorno di shevchenko non era un prestito ?
non ricordo bene... forse avevano pure messo un diritto di riscatto.


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Agosto 2014)

Djici ha scritto:


> il ritorno di shevchenko non era un prestito ?
> non ricordo bene... forse avevano pure messo un diritto di riscatto.



Situazione diversa, era una cosa tanto per, fece la riserva quell'anno


Quando c'è di mezzo un giovane potenzialmente forte è tutt'altro paio di maniche


----------



## Djici (27 Agosto 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Situazione diversa, era una cosa tanto per, fece la riserva quell'anno
> 
> 
> Quando c'è di mezzo un giovane potenzialmente forte è tutt'altro paio di maniche



e andato in panchina perche era finito, ma quando e arrivato nessuno lo metteva tra le riserve.
si pensava al 4231 per fare giocare ronaldinho - kaka - sheva + la punta

comunque se e per togliere spazio a cristante e meglio se non arriva... perche sono sicuro che il posto di de jong e muntari di certo non lo prende.


----------



## Facciosnaooo (27 Agosto 2014)

Forse meglio così.. Il Milan che prende i prestiti secchi dal Chelsea... vomito..


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Agosto 2014)

Djici ha scritto:


> e andato in panchina perche era finito, ma quando e arrivato nessuno lo metteva tra le riserve.
> si pensava al 4231 per fare giocare ronaldinho - kaka - sheva + la punta
> 
> comunque se e per togliere spazio a cristante e meglio se non arriva... perche sono sicuro che il posto di de jong e muntari di certo non lo prende.


C'era anche un certo Pato...e Inzaghi


----------



## Jino (27 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Van Ginkel è intenzionato a rimanere al Chelsea e rifiutare la proposta del Milan.*



Dzemaili insomma...


----------



## Julian Ross (27 Agosto 2014)

Armero è in prestito secco...


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Agosto 2014)

.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (27 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset* *Van* *Ginkel* *avrebbe deciso di restare a Londra, rifiutando* *l'opzione Milan*.



Ok e anche questo è andato... 
Ormai tutti hanno capito che verrebbero in un club che è ormai alla canna del gas...e se ne guardano bene.
A questo punto spero che tutta quanto quello che sta accadendo sia realmente la premessa alla cessione del Milan.


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Van Ginkel è intenzionato a rimanere al Chelsea e rifiutare la proposta del Milan.*



Galliani ieri:"Per Van Ginkel siamo ottimisti".

Mamma mia. Non ho più parole.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Agosto 2014)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Ok e anche questo è andato...
> Ormai tutti hanno capito che verrebbero in un club che è ormai alla canna del gas...e se ne guardano bene.
> A questo punto spero che tutta quanto quello che sta accadendo sia realmente la premessa alla cessione del Milan.



No illuderti fratello


----------



## Jino (27 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Galliani ieri:"Per Van Ginkel siamo ottimisti".
> 
> Mamma mia. Non ho più parole.



Ormai è fuori dalla realtà, non si rende conto che il Milan ormai non è più il sogno di nessun giocatore di un certo livello


----------



## folletto (27 Agosto 2014)

Ormai ci rifiutano anche i 92, reduci da un grave infortunio e che non vedono il campo nel loro club

Godo! Terra bruciata intorno a questa società agonizzante, devono capire che è ora che si levino di torno e che certe cose succedono perché LORO ci hanno ridotto in condizioni pietose, VIA VIA dovete andare VIA!!!


----------



## Clint Eastwood (27 Agosto 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No illuderti fratello



Va bè almeno l'illusione piu' bella lasciamela


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset* *Van* *Ginkel* *avrebbe deciso di restare a Londra, rifiutando* *l'opzione Milan*.



ma peggio per lui, probabilmente è un buon giocatore ma finché non l'hanno accostato a noi nemmeno lo conoscevo, se lo prendevamo può darsi che diventata il migliore del centrocampo (?) ma evidentemente preferisce la tribuna per restare sempre un signor nessuno


----------



## Djici (27 Agosto 2014)

Ripeto che per me questo arrivava solo per togliere spazio a Cristante.
Non avrebbe preso il posto di De Jong... e nemmeno di Muntari... quindi prendere uno cosi solo in prestito non aveva senso.


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (27 Agosto 2014)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ripeto che per me questo arrivava solo per togliere spazio a Cristante.



Alla luce delle ultime mosse della società direi più che altro che se questo arrivava, anche solo in prestito, Cristante faceva proprio le valigie, altro che...


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Van Ginkel è intenzionato a rimanere al Chelsea e rifiutare la proposta del Milan.*



gli auguro un anno di tribuna.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Galliani ieri:"Per Van Ginkel siamo ottimisti".
> 
> Mamma mia. Non ho più parole.


Intendeva dire che era ottimista sul fatto che rimanesse al Chelsea


----------



## Ale (27 Agosto 2014)

ho letto che siamo su Illaramendi del real madrid..


----------



## folletto (27 Agosto 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> ho letto che siamo su Illaramendi del real madrid..



.....mio cuggino mi ha detto che una volta è morto......


----------



## Ale (27 Agosto 2014)

folletto ha scritto:


> .....mio cuggino mi ha detto che una volta è morto......



non sapevo..condoglianze...


----------



## folletto (27 Agosto 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> non sapevo..condoglianze...



ma poi è resuscitato........come farà Lui


----------



## Ale (27 Agosto 2014)

folletto ha scritto:


> ma poi è resuscitato........come farà Lui



ahhh meno male dai.


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Van Ginkel è intenzionato a rimanere al Chelsea e rifiutare la proposta del Milan.*



Ma se dobbiamo prendere ragazzini in prestito secco, giusto per tirare a campare, a sto punto preferisco prendere Dzemaili e sprofondare il più possibile e toccare definitivamente il fondo...


----------



## 666psycho (28 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Van Ginkel è intenzionato a rimanere al Chelsea e rifiutare la proposta del Milan.*



capirai...lui avrà sicuramente ambizioni...


----------



## Angstgegner (28 Agosto 2014)

Ma chi è Van Ginger? Ma se non ci sono soldi non è possibile far giocate Cristante? Lo vieta la legge?


----------



## Dave (28 Agosto 2014)

*Secondo la Stampa, Milan e Chelsea hanno raggiunto l'accordo per il trasferimento a titolo definitivo. Il giocatore però preferirebbe il prestito.*


----------



## medjai (28 Agosto 2014)

Dave ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Stampa, Milan e Chelsea hanno raggiunto l'accordo per il trasferimento a titolo definitivo. Il giocatore però preferirebbe il prestito.*



A titolo definitivo si mi piace, ma se lui già pensa al prestito perche non vuò rimanere qui, meglio che non venga. Con quel pensiero non darà troppo al club...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Agosto 2014)

Dave ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Stampa, Milan e Chelsea hanno raggiunto l'accordo per il trasferimento a titolo definitivo. Il giocatore però preferirebbe il prestito.*



Aaaaa Van gingel, non rompere le scatole.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (28 Agosto 2014)

Dave ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Stampa, Milan e Chelsea hanno raggiunto l'accordo per il trasferimento a titolo definitivo. Il giocatore però preferirebbe il prestito.*



Se preferisce il prestito perche poi vuole ritornare a Londra,a questo punto resti a fare panchina gia da quest'anno,mica siamo il Latina o il Siena di turno che fanno crescere i giocatori di altre squadre.


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (28 Agosto 2014)

Dave ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Stampa, Milan e Chelsea hanno raggiunto l'accordo per il trasferimento a titolo definitivo. Il giocatore però preferirebbe il prestito.*



Mi sembra strano, vuol dire che all'improvviso sono saltati fuori dei soldi per fare un acquisto?


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Agosto 2014)

Il Rosso e il Nero ha scritto:


> Mi sembra strano, vuol dire che all'improvviso sono saltati fuori dei soldi per fare un acquisto?



Appunto. Mi sembra una bufalona.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Agosto 2014)

Dave ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Stampa, Milan e Chelsea hanno raggiunto l'accordo per il trasferimento a titolo definitivo. Il giocatore però preferirebbe il prestito.*



Mah non credo, il Milan ha dato diverse opzioni al Chelsea e loro hanno deciso ilo prestito secco dubito che ora abbiano cambiato idea.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Agosto 2014)

*Milan Channel: Il no di Van Ginkel potrebbe non essere definitivo, difatti non ci sono conferme sul fatto che Mourinho abbia promesso spazio nel Chelsea.*


----------



## gabuz (28 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: Il no di Van Ginkel potrebbe non essere definitivo, difatti non ci sono conferme sul fatto che Mourinho abbia promesso spazio nel Chelsea.*



*Milan Channel sembra ribadire che l'accordo è per un prestito puro*


----------



## _ET_ (28 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: Il no di Van Ginkel potrebbe non essere definitivo, difatti non ci sono conferme sul fatto che Mourinho abbia promesso spazio nel Chelsea.*



capisco il giovane olandese...devo andare in una squadra dove la punta di diamante è torres,lo sesso giocatore finito che si allena con me da 2 anni??ma chi me la fà fare??


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Agosto 2014)

gabuz ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel sembra ribadire che l'accordo è per un prestito puro*



in effetti era una mossa troppo seria portarlo a titolo definitivo. Non sia mai cacciare qualche euro.


----------



## admin (28 Agosto 2014)

*La Gazzetta dello Sport: l'asse Milan Chelsea funziona. Non solo Torres. Van Ginkel riapre ai rossoneri. *


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport: l'asse Milan Chelsea funziona. Non solo Torres. Van Ginkel riapre ai rossoneri. *



E si va beh, gli avranno detto non trovi spazio e allora ora accetta di venire pff.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport: l'asse Milan Chelsea funziona. Non solo Torres. Van Ginkel riapre ai rossoneri. *


Mi auguro almeno in un diritto di riscatto... che il Milan venga trattato come una società di serie B qualunque fa male.


----------



## MarkHateleyIsMyCopilot (28 Agosto 2014)

non arrivano né Torres, né questo qua, né Lestienne? a quanto lo danno il flop su tutti e tre i fronti? (che poi Torres è un ex giocatore)


----------



## Aragorn (28 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport: l'asse Milan Chelsea funziona. Non solo Torres. Van Ginkel riapre ai rossoneri. *



Quest'asse un'ora funziona ed un'ora dopo non funziona più. Secondo me andremo avanti fino all'ultimo giorno di mercato.


----------



## peppe75 (28 Agosto 2014)

Speriamo che arriva almeno lui...perché anche i muri di S.Siro sanno che abbiamo bisogno di un centrocampista di qualità!!


----------



## Jino (28 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport: l'asse Milan Chelsea funziona. Non solo Torres. Van Ginkel riapre ai rossoneri. *



Ora qualche dubbio sulle sue reali motivazioni mi viene


----------



## Love (28 Agosto 2014)

Poli/Cristante De Jong Van Gynkel

non sarebbe affatto male...


----------



## Clint Eastwood (28 Agosto 2014)

----


----------



## Clint Eastwood (28 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport: l'asse Milan Chelsea funziona. Non solo Torres. Van Ginkel riapre ai rossoneri. *



Dai speriamo che arriva, ha le carte in regola per raddrizzare il centrocampo. 
per le nostre possibilità sarebbe oro colato. 
Al limite mi va bene anche in prestito secco.


----------



## admin (28 Agosto 2014)

*Anche qui: Il Milan ha dato l'ultimatum a Torres e Van Ginkel. Aspetterà solo fino a Sabato alle ore 12. *


----------



## sdaxddx (28 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Anche qui: Il Milan ha dato l'ultimatum a Torres e Van Ginkel. Aspetterà solo fino a Sabato alle ore 12. *



Ti prego fa che non accettino, ti prego fa che non accettino, ti prego fa che non accettino, ti prego fa che non accettino, ti prego fa che non accettino, ti prego fa che non accettino...


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Anche qui: Il Milan ha dato l'ultimatum a Torres e Van Ginkel. Aspetterà solo fino a Sabato alle ore 12. *



abbiamo urgenza di mettere in campo dei giocatori subito e diamo gli ultimatum... dovrebbero essere già a Milanello se seriamente si vuole prenderli


----------



## Ale (29 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Anche qui: Il Milan ha dato l'ultimatum a Torres e Van Ginkel. Aspetterà solo fino a Sabato alle ore 12. *


domani berlusconi annuncia torres secondo me.


----------



## Schism75 (29 Agosto 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> domani berlusconi annuncia torres secondo me.




E' strano perchè l'ultimatum sarebbe stato dato per domani allora.


----------



## Mille e una notte (29 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Anche qui: Il Milan ha dato l'ultimatum a Torres e Van Ginkel. Aspetterà solo fino a Sabato alle ore 12. *


quel "solo" fa ridere....o in alternativa mi fa scoppiare il fegato.

sabato sarà il 30 agosto per la miseria! ovvero a poche ORE dalla fine del mercato, con il milan che tratta per probabili titolari, non dei rattoppi!

stiamo raschiando il fondo a più non posso


----------



## SuperMilan (29 Agosto 2014)

*Gazzetta dello Sport: Galliani e Mourinho si sarebbero sentiti ieri, anche per l'allenatore portoghese il prestito di Van Ginkel per valorizzarlo sembrerebbe la soluzione migliore. Particolare la formula: prestito oneroso senza diritto di riscatto per cinquecentomila euro. Se il giocatore facesse più di venti presenze, il prezzo del prestito scenderebbe progressivamente, se ne fa di meno, raddoppierebbe.*


----------



## SuperMilan (29 Agosto 2014)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> quel "solo" fa ridere....o in alternativa mi fa scoppiare il fegato.
> 
> sabato sarà il 30 agosto per la miseria! ovvero a poche ORE dalla fine del mercato, con il milan che tratta per probabili titolari, non dei rattoppi!
> 
> stiamo raschiando il fondo a più non posso



Goditi la formula del prestito lol. Vedrai che non abbiamo ancora finito di scavare.


----------



## pazzomania (29 Agosto 2014)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta dello Sport: Galliani e Mourinho si sarebbero sentiti ieri, anche per l'allenatore portoghese il prestito di Van Ginkel per valorizzarlo sembrerebbe la soluzione migliore. Particolare la formula: prestito oneroso senza diritto di riscatto per cinquecentomila euro. Se il giocatore facesse più di venti presenze, il prezzo del prestito scenderebbe progressivamente, se ne fa di meno, raddoppierebbe.*





SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Goditi la formula del prestito lol. Vedrai che non abbiamo ancora finito di scavare.



SUPERMEGALOOOLLLL.

Non solo facciamo da allevatori per Chelsea, addirittura ci "costringono" a metterlo in campo! Furbi!

Spero non accetteremo neanche morti, piuttosto Muntari titolare tutto l' anno!


----------



## walter 22 (29 Agosto 2014)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta dello Sport: Galliani e Mourinho si sarebbero sentiti ieri, anche per l'allenatore portoghese il prestito di Van Ginkel per valorizzarlo sembrerebbe la soluzione migliore. Particolare la formula: prestito oneroso senza diritto di riscatto per cinquecentomila euro. Se il giocatore facesse più di venti presenze, il prezzo del prestito scenderebbe progressivamente, se ne fa di meno, raddoppierebbe.*


Sono pazzi non c'è nulla da aggiungere, una formula che solo un demente può concepire.


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Agosto 2014)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta dello Sport: Galliani e Mourinho si sarebbero sentiti ieri, anche per l'allenatore portoghese il prestito di Van Ginkel per valorizzarlo sembrerebbe la soluzione migliore. Particolare la formula: prestito oneroso senza diritto di riscatto per cinquecentomila euro. Se il giocatore facesse più di venti presenze, il prezzo del prestito scenderebbe progressivamente, se ne fa di meno, raddoppierebbe.*



E dopo questo affare venderemmo Cristante, sicuro, speriamo salti tutto.


----------



## 666psycho (29 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Anche qui: Il Milan ha dato l'ultimatum a Torres e Van Ginkel. Aspetterà solo fino a Sabato alle ore 12. *



si si aspettiamo, tanto non abbiamo fretta... siamo a posto così...ma va a dà via el cu..


----------



## 666psycho (29 Agosto 2014)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta dello Sport: Galliani e Mourinho si sarebbero sentiti ieri, anche per l'allenatore portoghese il prestito di Van Ginkel per valorizzarlo sembrerebbe la soluzione migliore. Particolare la formula: prestito oneroso senza diritto di riscatto per cinquecentomila euro. Se il giocatore facesse più di venti presenze, il prezzo del prestito scenderebbe progressivamente, se ne fa di meno, raddoppierebbe.*



ma lasciamo stare sto Van Ginkel... piuttosto valorizziamo i nostri primavera, tipo Modic..


----------



## bargnani83 (29 Agosto 2014)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta dello Sport: Galliani e Mourinho si sarebbero sentiti ieri, anche per l'allenatore portoghese il prestito di Van Ginkel per valorizzarlo sembrerebbe la soluzione migliore. Particolare la formula: prestito oneroso senza diritto di riscatto per cinquecentomila euro. Se il giocatore facesse più di venti presenze, il prezzo del prestito scenderebbe progressivamente, se ne fa di meno, raddoppierebbe.*


cioè meno gioca più il milan guadagna?


----------



## SuperMilan (29 Agosto 2014)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> cioè meno gioca più il milan guadagna?



No, meno gioca più il Milan paga, più gioca e meno costa il prestito. Conoscendo Galliani lo imporrà titolare tutte le partite.


----------



## walter 22 (29 Agosto 2014)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> No, meno gioca più il Milan paga, più gioca e meno costa il prestito. Conoscendo Galliani lo imporrà titolare tutte le partite.



insomma un Aquilani al contrario


----------



## SuperMilan (29 Agosto 2014)

walter 22 ha scritto:


> insomma un Aquilani al contrario



E senza diritto di riscatto credo.


----------



## admin (29 Agosto 2014)

*Telefonata Galliani Mourinho: Van Ginkel si avvicina al Milan 

Gds *


----------



## Zosimo2410 (29 Agosto 2014)

Love ha scritto:


> Poli/Cristante De Jong Van Gynkel
> 
> non sarebbe affatto male...



Cristante Van Gynkel e Saponara, facciamo giocare i giovani.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Agosto 2014)

Geniale , lo prestano senza diritto di riscatto e paghiamo pure 500 mila euro per il prestito hahahahaha GENIALE


----------



## 666psycho (29 Agosto 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Geniale , lo prestano senza diritto di riscatto e paghiamo pure 500 mila euro per il prestito hahahahaha GENIALE



Guarda, la foto del tuo profilo riassume tutto!


----------



## Jaqen (29 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Telefonata Galliani Mourinho: Van Ginkel si avvicina al Milan
> 
> Gds *



Cristante deve giocare però.

Comunque questo prestito è la peggio soluzione in assoluto. Più gioca meno paghiamo, quindi più lo valorizziamo per il Chelsea meno sborsiamo. Incredibile.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (29 Agosto 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Geniale , lo prestano senza diritto di riscatto e paghiamo pure 500 mila euro per il prestito hahahahaha GENIALE



Ma tanto quando mai il Milan ha esercitato un siritto di riscatto che non fosse obbligatorio?

Se vogliamo tenerlomfaremo come Rami anno scorso ci sediamo con il Chelsea e ne parliamo.
Se avessero inserito un diritto di riscatto a 20 milioni pensi che il Milan l'avrebbe esercitato?

Se giocasse una stagione insignificante non lo eserciterebbe
Se giocasse una stagione buona ma non brillante non lo eserciterebbe
Se giocasse una stagione eccellente si siederebbe a trattare riguardo allamcifra di 20 milioni cercando di strappare 12-13 milioni.

Diverso se avesse inserito una cifra di riscatto di 7-8 milioni, ma é impensabile che un hiovane per il quale il chelsea ha investito oltre 10 milioni poco fa e che non ha mai potuto provare a causa infortunio venga messo in uscita a quella cifra.

C'é da sperare che si riveli un giocatore da Milan ma non da Chelsea (purtroppo cosí siamo ridotti).


----------



## Butcher (29 Agosto 2014)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta dello Sport: Galliani e Mourinho si sarebbero sentiti ieri, anche per l'allenatore portoghese il prestito di Van Ginkel per valorizzarlo sembrerebbe la soluzione migliore. Particolare la formula: prestito oneroso senza diritto di riscatto per cinquecentomila euro. Se il giocatore facesse più di venti presenze, il prezzo del prestito scenderebbe progressivamente, se ne fa di meno, raddoppierebbe.*



Ma Galliani è da internare!!!


----------



## aleslash (29 Agosto 2014)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta dello Sport: Galliani e Mourinho si sarebbero sentiti ieri, anche per l'allenatore portoghese il prestito di Van Ginkel per valorizzarlo sembrerebbe la soluzione migliore. Particolare la formula: prestito oneroso senza diritto di riscatto per cinquecentomila euro. Se il giocatore facesse più di venti presenze, il prezzo del prestito scenderebbe progressivamente, se ne fa di meno, raddoppierebbe.*


Prestito oneroso senza riscatto? Ma cosa significa? Ma che formula è? Mai sentita una cosa del genere, dannato galliani


----------



## hiei87 (29 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Telefonata Galliani Mourinho: Van Ginkel si avvicina al Milan
> 
> Gds *



Se per prendere lui in prestito secco diamo via Cristante è l'apice dell'incompetenza e della malafede. Valorizzimo un giocatore che non è nostro, mentre quello nostro lo diamo via...


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (29 Agosto 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Cristante deve giocare però.
> 
> Comunque questo prestito è la peggio soluzione in assoluto. Più gioca meno paghiamo, quindi più lo valorizziamo per il Chelsea meno sborsiamo. Incredibile.



In piu aggiungi che diamo via Cristante in prestito al Benfica. Ma a questo punto non e' meglio tenersi il nostro giocatore e lasciare Van Ginkel a Londra ? Operazione insensata.


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Telefonata Galliani Mourinho: Van Ginkel si avvicina al Milan
> 
> Gds *



Che brutta fine che stiamo facendo, al peggio non c'è mai fine,tanto alla fine finirà che da gennaio rimarrà in panchina storia vista e rivista.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (29 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Che brutta fine che stiamo facendo, al peggio non c'è mai fine,tanto alla fine finirà che da gennaio rimarrà in panchina storia vista e rivista.



Giusto il tempo che si riprenda Montolivo e sara' cosi


----------



## medjai (29 Agosto 2014)

Ma come si fa? Sul serio? Paghiamo 500.000€ per un prestito secco di un giovane per valorizzarlo che non è nostro? Ma dovve è il nostro beneficio? Qui solo guadagna il Chelsea, ricava denaro e anche ci fanno facerlo giocare per non pagare più e se il calciatore lo fa bene ritornerà e noi non vedremmo un €. Davvero, non riesco a capirlo...


----------



## Aron (29 Agosto 2014)

Credo che la strategia del Milan sia prenderlo in prestito secco per ora, poi se il giocatore rende proveranno a fare un'offerta definitiva già a gennaio (conterà molto la volontà di Van Ginkel).


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Agosto 2014)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta dello Sport: Galliani e Mourinho si sarebbero sentiti ieri, anche per l'allenatore portoghese il prestito di Van Ginkel per valorizzarlo sembrerebbe la soluzione migliore. Particolare la formula: prestito oneroso senza diritto di riscatto per cinquecentomila euro. Se il giocatore facesse più di venti presenze, il prezzo del prestito scenderebbe progressivamente, se ne fa di meno, raddoppierebbe.*



fossi cristante andrei in sede e chiederei la cessione immediata, dai. 

è 2 anni che ci parlano di sto cristante come uno dei gioiellini della primavera, già la scorsa stagione è da considerare buttata nel cesso, mica gli vogliono far perdere un altro anno fra panca e tribuna (ormai per la primavera penso sia fuori età...). 

e per di più a discapito di un giocatore (che sarà pur bravo), che non è neanche nostro e dovremmo valorizzare per fare un piacere al chelsea. 
inoltre giuseppe riso ha più volte detto che a cristante era stato promesso spazio, questa è una presa per i fondelli.


----------



## robs91 (29 Agosto 2014)

Il problema d Cristante è che il posto non glielo toglie Van Ginkel ma più che altro De Jong.


----------



## Louis Gara (29 Agosto 2014)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta dello Sport: Galliani e Mourinho si sarebbero sentiti ieri, anche per l'allenatore portoghese il prestito di Van Ginkel per valorizzarlo sembrerebbe la soluzione migliore. Particolare la formula: prestito oneroso senza diritto di riscatto per cinquecentomila euro. Se il giocatore facesse più di venti presenze, il prezzo del prestito scenderebbe progressivamente, se ne fa di meno, raddoppierebbe.*



Come detto, i pochi soldi che ci sono vengono completamente gettati nella monnezza.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Agosto 2014)

Centrocampo con questo - de jong e cristante ?


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (29 Agosto 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Centrocampo con questo - de jong e cristante ?



Cristante e' piu regista che mezz'ala ed e' proprio per questo che lo vogliono mandare in prestito secondo me,perche rischierebbe di fare panchina.



robs91 ha scritto:


> Il problema d Cristante è che il posto non glielo toglie Van Ginkel ma più che altro De Jong.



Anche secondo me. Infatti da mezz'ala Cristante rende meno rispetto che da regista. L'acquisto di Van Ginkel e' perche abbiamo bisogno di una mezz'ala di qualita',ma la cosa che non mi piace di questa operazione e' il fatto di prenderlo in prestito secco


----------



## Serginho (29 Agosto 2014)

Cristante e Van Gynkel secondo me non c'entrano nulla, semmai è con De Jong che Cristante si gioca il posto


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Agosto 2014)

medjai ha scritto:


> Ma come si fa? Sul serio? Paghiamo 500.000€ per un prestito secco di un giovane per valorizzarlo che non è nostro? Ma dovve è il nostro beneficio? Qui solo guadagna il Chelsea, ricava denaro e anche ci fanno facerlo giocare per non pagare più e se il calciatore lo fa bene ritornerà e noi non vedremmo un €. Davvero, non riesco a capirlo...



Mah giocatori migliori di lui a 500 mila euro non ne vedo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Agosto 2014)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta dello Sport: Galliani e Mourinho si sarebbero sentiti ieri, anche per l'allenatore portoghese il prestito di Van Ginkel per valorizzarlo sembrerebbe la soluzione migliore. Particolare la formula: prestito oneroso senza diritto di riscatto per cinquecentomila euro. Se il giocatore facesse più di venti presenze, il prezzo del prestito scenderebbe progressivamente, se ne fa di meno, raddoppierebbe.*



Non ho parole.Affare su misura per le necessità del Chelsea.


Aron ha scritto:


> Credo che la strategia del Milan sia prenderlo in prestito secco per ora, poi se il giocatore rende proveranno a fare un'offerta definitiva già a gennaio (conterà molto la volontà di Van Ginkel).



Con quali soldi,prego? Già adesso,dopo un stagione in infermeria,non siamo in grado di comprarlo,figuriamoci dopo un campionato (o mezzo) di livello.


----------



## pazzomania (29 Agosto 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Centrocampo con questo - de jong e cristante ?





robs91 ha scritto:


> Il problema d Cristante è che il posto non glielo toglie Van Ginkel ma più che altro De Jong.





Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Cristante e' piu regista che mezz'ala ed e' proprio per questo che lo vogliono mandare in prestito secondo me,perche rischierebbe di fare panchina.
> 
> 
> 
> Anche secondo me. Infatti da mezz'ala Cristante rende meno rispetto che da regista. L'acquisto di Van Ginkel e' perche abbiamo bisogno di una mezz'ala di qualita',ma la cosa che non mi piace di questa operazione e' il fatto di prenderlo in prestito secco





Serginho ha scritto:


> Cristante e Van Gynkel secondo me non c'entrano nulla, semmai è con De Jong che Cristante si gioca il posto



Che poi non capisco questa fissa che De Jong non posso giocare come interno destro a centrocampo.

Ci giocava Gattuso cioè, non Zidane.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (29 Agosto 2014)

*Bargiggia: ''Mourinho ha comunicato al giocatore che non lo inserirà nella lista CL''.*


----------



## Ale (29 Agosto 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Cristante e Van Gynkel secondo me non c'entrano nulla, semmai è con De Jong che Cristante si gioca il posto


della serie, teniamo in panca un nostro giovane bravom per far spazio ad uno che se ne andra a parametro zero il prossimo anno..


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Agosto 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> della serie, teniamo in panca un nostro giovane bravom per far spazio ad uno che se ne andra a parametro zero il prossimo anno..



Magari fosse così, alla fine lo venderemo.



Admin ha scritto:


> *Telefonata Galliani Mourinho: Van Ginkel si avvicina al Milan
> 
> Gds *




Pietà


----------



## Serginho (29 Agosto 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> della serie, teniamo in panca un nostro giovane bravom per far spazio ad uno che se ne andra a parametro zero il prossimo anno..



Quello che se ne va a parametro zero il prossimo anno è il nostro miglior centrocampista al momento, quindi è normale che parta lui titolare


----------



## Zosimo2410 (29 Agosto 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Che poi non capisco questa fissa che De Jong non posso giocare come interno destro a centrocampo.
> 
> Ci giocava Gattuso cioè, non Zidane.



Perché non é capace. Gattuso ha maggiori capacitá di correre in verticale e giocava in una squadra di mostri dove gli si chiedeva di correre per tutti gli altri. Il nostro interno deve saper giocare di prima ed in verticale, inserirsi pericolosamente in area. Paradossalmente in quel ruolo é addirittura meglio Poli.


----------



## pazzomania (29 Agosto 2014)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Perché non é capace. Gattuso ha maggiori capacitá di correre in verticale e giocava in una squadra di mostri dove gli si chiedeva di correre per tutti gli altri. Il nostro interno deve saper giocare di prima ed in verticale, inserirsi pericolosamente in area. Paradossalmente in quel ruolo é addirittura meglio Poli.



Ok, ma almeno una volta provarlo De Jong in quel ruolo.. non sarebbe difficile...


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bargiggia: ''Mourinho ha comunicato al giocatore che non lo inserirà nella lista CL''.*



*Il giocatore non è stato convocato per la sfida contro l'Everton ed è ufficiale la sua esclusione dalla Champions League, il giocatore ha 24 ore per dare una risposta altrimenti i rossoneri guarderanno altrove, se arrivasse andrà via uno tra Saponara o Cristante.*


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Il giocatore non è stato convocato per la sfida contro l'Everton ed è ufficiale la sua esclusione dalla Champions League, il giocatore ha 24 ore per dare una risposta altrimenti i rossoneri guarderanno altrove, se arrivasse andrà via uno tra Saponara o Cristante.*



Andrà via Saponara (direzione Empoli).


----------



## Jaqen (29 Agosto 2014)

maggiecloun ha scritto:


> *il giocatore non è stato convocato per la sfida contro l'everton ed è ufficiale la sua esclusione dalla champions league, il giocatore ha 24 ore per dare una risposta altrimenti i rossoneri guarderanno altrove, se arrivasse andrà via uno tra saponara o cristante.*



il suicidio finale


----------



## medjai (29 Agosto 2014)




----------



## Aron (29 Agosto 2014)

La cessione in prestito di Saponara ha senso. 
Quella di Cristante è completamente insensata. Può sembrare una piccola cosa, ma potrebbe causare uno strappo definitivo con i tifosi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Agosto 2014)

*Laudisa: il giocatore vuole restare al Chelsea, se le cose restano cosi Cristante resta al Milan.*


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Agosto 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ok, ma almeno una volta provarlo De Jong in quel ruolo.. non sarebbe difficile...



copre meno campo riseptto a gattuso, lui è il classico schermo davanti la difesa, è un giocatore che rimane bloccato non si sgancia mai, credo che il motivo sia questo..


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Laudisa: il giocatore vuole restare al Chelsea, se le cose restano cosi Cristante resta al Milan.*



un giocatore che ci rifiuta non ci merita, lasciamolo stare..


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Laudisa: il giocatore vuole restare al Chelsea, se le cose restano cosi Cristante resta al Milan.*



Vabbè ora basta. Ha stufato l'olandese. Che resti a Londra.


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Laudisa: il giocatore vuole restare al Chelsea, se le cose restano cosi Cristante resta al Milan.*



Van Ginkel non mollare !!!!!


----------



## peppe75 (29 Agosto 2014)

Io spero che arrivi lui..per me sarebbe più che sufficiente..peccato per Lestienne...ma io dico anche occhio a Cerci!


----------



## Aragorn (29 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Laudisa: il giocatore vuole restare al Chelsea, se le cose restano cosi Cristante resta al Milan.*



Sto olandese mi sta già sulle palle. Probabilmente sono accecato dal tifo e il ragazzo sta facendo quello che chiunque di noi farebbe al suo posto, però anche essere trattati alla stregua di un Lech Poznan qualunque fa davvero rabbia.


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Agosto 2014)

peppe75 ha scritto:


> Io spero che arrivi lui..per me sarebbe più che sufficiente..peccato per Lestienne...ma io dico anche occhio a Cerci!



su lestienne secondo me qualcosa all'ultimo giorno la facciamo..


----------



## Albijol (29 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Laudisa: il giocatore vuole restare al Chelsea, se le cose restano cosi Cristante resta al Milan.*



Spero che non venga, il Milan ridotto a valorizzare i giocatori degli altri mi farebbe molto male


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Laudisa: il giocatore vuole restare al Chelsea, se le cose restano cosi Cristante resta al Milan.*


A questo punto, è meglio che resti al Chelsea. Arriverebbe in prestito secco, con scarse motivazioni e in più perderemmo probabilmente il centrocampista più talentuoso in rosa (Cristante).


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Agosto 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> A questo punto, è meglio che resti al Chelsea. Arriverebbe in prestito secco, con scarse motivazioni e in più perderemmo probabilmente il centrocampista più talentuoso in rosa (Cristante).



Si appunto speriamo che vada a finire cosi.


----------



## walter 22 (29 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Laudisa: il giocatore vuole restare al Chelsea, se le cose restano cosi Cristante resta al Milan.*



Che resti al chelsea ora ci mettiamo a valorizzare i giocatori degli altri ed in più cediamo un giovane di prospettiva per 4 spicci cosi il presidente si può pagare mignotte, avvocati e alimenti per le ex mogli.


----------



## 4-3-3 (29 Agosto 2014)

*Secondo Milan Channel per Marko Van Ginkel non si è deciso nulla, si sta ancora lavorando e nessuna scelta è stata effettuata. *


----------



## Aron (29 Agosto 2014)

Sinceramente...ma se questo giocatore non è convinto di venire da noi, perchè cavolo bisogna insistere per portarselo? Ma chissenefrega. Non è che esiste solo Van Ginkel.


----------



## Mr. Canà (29 Agosto 2014)

Se l'arrivo di Van Ginkel (manco stessimo parlando di Pelè, dico io) presuppone la partenza di Cristante, che se ne resti a Londra o vada altrove. Cedere l'unico centrocampista giovane e di prospettiva in rosa sarebbe troppo anche per i più pazienti di noi.


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Agosto 2014)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Se l'arrivo di Van Ginkel (manco stessimo parlando di Pelè, dico io) presuppone la partenza di Cristante, che se ne resti a Londra o vada altrove. Cedere l'unico centrocampista giovane e di prospettiva in rosa sarebbe troppo anche per i più pazienti di noi.



Mi sa che sta sottovalutando il Gallo.


----------



## Mr. Canà (29 Agosto 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mi sa che sta sottovalutando il Gallo.



Effettivamente... quello che inoltre mi fa girare le scatole è che mezza Europa vende i propri giocatori a peso d'oro e noi invece vendiamo (quando ci riusciamo) gente come Balotelli (che non sarà Falcao, ma nemmeno Paulo Roberto Cotechinho) a 20M e forse Cristante a 6M! Avessero venduto Balo a 30/35M e Cristante a 15/20M (fantascienza ovviamente) e con quei soldi rifatto l'ossatura della squadra con *acquisti mirati*, sarei il primo a battere le mani a Galliani, ma così gli farei solo tanti coppini (e questo perché sono per la non violenza)!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Agosto 2014)

Ma a cosa serve quest'operazione? Non gioco con Cristante titolare fisso poi? Facciamo da balia al ragazzino, lo facciamo giocare e poi dopo un anno se ne torna a Londra? Il Chelsea che ci utilizza come società satellite, pazzesco! Se deve arrivare in prestito, con diritto di riscatto. Troppo comodo per i Chelsea il prestito secco.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Agosto 2014)

Preferisco 1000 volte puntare su Cristante che su questo, poi manco ci vuole.


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Agosto 2014)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Milan Channel per Marko Van Ginkel non si è deciso nulla, si sta ancora lavorando e nessuna scelta è stata effettuata. *



Comunque lui e Cristante potrebbero tranquillamente giocare insieme,eh.
Poi se Inzaghi viene costretto a schierare un Muntari fresco di mega-rinnovo c'è poco da fare.


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Agosto 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Comunque lui e Cristante potrebbero tranquillamente giocare insieme,eh.
> Poi se Inzaghi viene *costretto a schierare un Muntari* fresco di mega-rinnovo c'è poco da fare.



Dopo DeJong è il migliore, altro che costretto.


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Agosto 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Dopo DeJong è il migliore, altro che costretto.



La dice lunghissima sul nostro centrocampo.
Uno alla Van Ginkel serve come il pane,ovviamente con una formula diversa.


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Agosto 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *La dice lunghissima sul nostro centrocampo.*
> Uno alla Van Ginkel serve come il pane,ovviamente con una formula diversa.



Ahhh questo non lo metto in dubbio


Ma dovesse arrivare Iniesta giocherebbero comunque Iniesta, DeJong....e Muntari


----------



## Louis Gara (29 Agosto 2014)

*Secondo la Gazzetta si è sbloccata la trattativa Van Ginkel-Milan, dopo una telefonata di Galliani a Josè Mourinho: le parti sono d'accordo per un prestito secco.*


----------



## admin (29 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta si è sbloccata la trattativa Van Ginkel-Milan, dopo una telefonata di Galliani a Josè Mourinho: le parti sono d'accordo per un prestito secco.*



Bene. E' importante che arrivi. Prestito o acquisto, conta poco. Qui bisogna tirare a campare.


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta si è sbloccata la trattativa Van Ginkel-Milan, dopo una telefonata di Galliani a Josè Mourinho: le parti sono d'accordo per un prestito secco.*



Ma lasciamolo la uno che dice due volte no con che motivazioni arriva su.


----------



## Milo (29 Agosto 2014)

ora siamo diventati una squadra che fa giocare le riserve altri...

datemi una pistola...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Agosto 2014)

Almeno un diritto di riscatto... dai cavolo...


----------



## Jaqen (29 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta si è sbloccata la trattativa Van Ginkel-Milan, dopo una telefonata di Galliani a Josè Mourinho: le parti sono d'accordo per un prestito secco.*



Vomito. Cristante DEVE restare però.


----------



## admin (29 Agosto 2014)

louis gara ha scritto:


> *secondo la gazzetta si è sbloccata la trattativa van ginkel-milan, dopo una telefonata di galliani a josè mourinho: Le parti sono d'accordo per un prestito secco.*




*quotate le notizie che commentate. *


----------



## Hammer (29 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta si è sbloccata la trattativa Van Ginkel-Milan, dopo una telefonata di Galliani a Josè Mourinho: le parti sono d'accordo per un prestito secco.*



Valorizziamo un ragazzo PER MOURINHO. Schifo


----------



## malos (29 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta si è sbloccata la trattativa Van Ginkel-Milan, dopo una telefonata di Galliani a Josè Mourinho: le parti sono d'accordo per un prestito secco.*



Io sono indeciso tra l'orgoglio di mandarlo a quel paese perchè ci schifa ma la consapevolezza che di uno così ne abbiamo bisogno e quindi sperare che venga.
Tanto ormai si vive alla giornata.


----------



## walter 22 (29 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta si è sbloccata la trattativa Van Ginkel-Milan, dopo una telefonata di Galliani a Josè Mourinho: le parti sono d'accordo per un prestito secco.*


Mourinho ci ha preso per polli. Grazie Galliani per farmi provare vergogna di essere milanista.


----------



## Aron (29 Agosto 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Valorizziamo un ragazzo PER MOURINHO. Schifo



Penso sia proprio Mourinho a non voler mettere il diritto di riscatto.
Mourinho sa che Van Ginkel se arriva diventa probabilmente un titolare inamovibile (sempre se il giocatore ha l'entusiasmo per stare al Milan, perchè senza voglia non si combina nulla), dopodiche il Milan potrebbe comprarlo a una cifra già prefisatta. 
Invece senza diritto di riscatto ha molto più margine di trattativa. 
Van Ginkel è stato pagato 10 milioni dal Chelsea e allo stato attuale delle cose il Milan può darsi che abbia chiesto un diritto di riscatto non lontano da quella cifra (non oltre i 15, presumo). Non trovando l'accordo su questo punto, hanno optato per il prestito secco. Immagino che il Chelsea avrebbe voluto un diritto di riscatto a 25 milioni. 

La cosa potrebbe rigirarsi a nostro favore se Van Ginkel dovesse mostrare delle buone cose ma non al punto da convincere Mourinho a farlo diventare un titolare al Chelsea. A quel punto il club potrebbe provare a prenderlo per una cifra più accettabile per le casse del Milan (ipotizzo tra i 14 e i 16).


----------



## peppe75 (29 Agosto 2014)

Scusatemi, Galliani tutto potete dire tranne che non sappia trattare...speriamo che il ragazzo renda tanto, può darsi, poi, che lui stesso decida di essere riscattato..!!


----------



## Pamparulez (29 Agosto 2014)

Ma a che serve in prestito secco? Ma poi.. manco vuole venire.. dai ma come ci siamo ridotti.


----------



## Aragorn (29 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta si è sbloccata la trattativa Van Ginkel-Milan, dopo una telefonata di Galliani a Josè Mourinho: le parti sono d'accordo per un prestito secco.*



Ma non era la volontà del giocatore il vero ostacolo ?


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta si è sbloccata la trattativa Van Ginkel-Milan, dopo una telefonata di Galliani a Josè Mourinho: le parti sono d'accordo per un prestito secco.*



Si vabbè ragazzi, prendiamolo come viene. Nel caso facesse bene si potrebbe poi anche trattare col Chelsea. Baste co ste lamentele. Veramente siete pesanti talvolta. Avete capito la solfa, no??? E che diamine!


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Si vabbè ragazzi, prendiamolo come viene. Nel caso facesse bene si potrebbe poi anche trattare col Chelsea. Baste co ste lamentele. Veramente siete pesanti talvolta. Avete capito la solfa, no??? E che diamine!



Se fa bene lo salutiamo al cento per cento, però almeno per quest'anno siamo a posto.


----------



## Aron (29 Agosto 2014)

Pamparulez ha scritto:


> Ma a che serve in prestito secco? Ma poi.. manco vuole venire.. dai ma come ci siamo ridotti.



A me è questo che lascia perplesso.
Si è capito che il giocatore è titubante.
Se uno non è convinto, ma che resti lì.
E' comprensibile, chi glielo fa fare di venire da noi?
Non capisco questa fissazione per Van Ginkel. 
L'Atalanta deve cedere uno/due giocatori, aspettano solo un acquirente per Baselli che sarebbe entusiasta di venire da noi.
Bisogna cercare chi può avere fame di Milan, e che fame può avere uno che gioca nel Chelsea, perdipiù giovane come Van Ginkel?


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Agosto 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Se fa bene lo salutiamo al cento per cento, però almeno per quest'anno siamo a posto.


Questo passa il convento e sinceramente ne ho fin sopra i capelli delle lamentele, soprattutto di gente che lo fa in ogni santo topic. Ci sono i topic nel bar, ivi si dovrebbero quotare le notizie e non lagnarsi sempre. Chiuso OT.


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta si è sbloccata la trattativa Van Ginkel-Milan, dopo una telefonata di Galliani a Josè Mourinho: le parti sono d'accordo per un prestito secco.*



.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Agosto 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> A me è questo che lascia perplesso.
> Si è capito che il giocatore è titubante.
> Se uno non è convinto, ma che resti lì.
> E' comprensibile, chi glielo fa fare di venire da noi?



A me infatti è andato sulle palle, ma a questo punto sfruttiamolo. Fa bene questa stagione poi deve andare fuori dalle palle e non farsi vedere più.

Sono sicuro che De Jong se lo mangia a questo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta si è sbloccata la trattativa Van Ginkel-Milan, dopo una telefonata di Galliani a Josè Mourinho: le parti sono d'accordo per un prestito secco.*


Un prestito secco è aberrante e avvilente per una società gloriosa come il Milan. Siamo ridotti a dover mendicare un giocatore dal Chelsea, magari farlo crescere e poi ridarglielo senza guadagnarci un euro. Io non lo prenderei a queste condizioni: o un diritto di riscatto (magari a 15-18 milioni) o niente.


----------



## Serginho (30 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta si è sbloccata la trattativa Van Ginkel-Milan, dopo una telefonata di Galliani a Josè Mourinho: le parti sono d'accordo per un prestito secco.*



Meglio di niente, ci serve un giocatore con quelle caratteristiche


----------



## Aron (30 Agosto 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> A me infatti è andato sulle palle, ma a questo punto sfruttiamolo. Fa bene questa stagione poi deve andare fuori dalle palle e non farsi vedere più.
> 
> Sono sicuro che De Jong se lo mangia a questo.



Oppure De Jong gli fa il lavaggio del cervello.  "Devi stare al Milan! Resta al Milan o giuro che ti faccio il cu*o!".
La tattica psicologica funzionerà.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Agosto 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Oppure De Jong gli fa il lavaggio del cervello.  "Devi stare al Milan! Resta al Milan o giuro che ti faccio il cu*o!".
> La tattica psicologica funzionerà.



Preferisco una bella gomitata sulla schiena di De Jong prima di raccontargli il trio Olandese Van Basten-Gullit-Rijkaard, magari il ragazzo è ignorante e non la sa.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Agosto 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Preferisco una bella gomitata sulla schiena di De Jong prima di raccontargli il trio Olandese Van Basten-Gullit-Rijkaard, magari il ragazzo è ignorante e non la sa.


Ormai non contiamo più niente. Non si può vivere di storia e ricordi.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta si è sbloccata la trattativa Van Ginkel-Milan, dopo una telefonata di Galliani a Josè Mourinho: le parti sono d'accordo per un prestito secco.*





7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ormai non contiamo più niente. Non si può vivere di storia e ricordi.



Pazienza. Prima o poi torneremo al livello che ci compete, dovessero passare anche 20 anni.


----------



## admin (30 Agosto 2014)

*Van Ginkel questa notte rifletterà. O si trasferisce al Milan, o resta al Chelsea. L'ultimatum della società rossonera scade oggi alle ore 12. Dentro o fuori.

Gazzetta. *


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Van Ginkel questa notte rifletterà. O si trasferisce al Milan, o resta al Chelsea. L'ultimatum della società rossonera scade oggi alle ore 12. Dentro o fuori.
> 
> Gazzetta. *


Mi chiedo cosa ha in testa questo giocatore. Viene in prestito, può fare il titolare al Milan e crescere e poi tornarsene al Chelsea,ed ancora sta lì a pensare?

Al Chelsea non giocherà mai


----------



## Ale (30 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Van Ginkel questa notte rifletterà. O si trasferisce al Milan, o resta al Chelsea. L'ultimatum della società rossonera scade oggi alle ore 12. Dentro o fuori.
> 
> Gazzetta. *



mancano 50 minuti..


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo cosa ha in testa questo giocatore. Viene in prestito, può fare il titolare al Milan e crescere e poi tornarsene al Chelsea,ed ancora sta lì a pensare?
> 
> Al Chelsea non giocherà mai



Quotone, arrivati a sto punto spero rifiuti, noi abbiamo bisogno di gente che voglia sudare per la maglia qualsiasi sia la formula, già non lo volevo per la formula poi ci rifiuta lasciamo perdere.


----------



## Frikez (30 Agosto 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo cosa ha in testa questo giocatore. Viene in prestito, può fare il titolare al Milan e crescere e poi tornarsene al Chelsea,ed ancora sta lì a pensare?
> 
> Al Chelsea non giocherà mai



Tra Premier, Champions, FA Cup e Capital One troverà spazio, poi parliamo di uno dei migliori club al mondo, da noi non lotterebbe per nulla e se fosse in prestito secco non è neanche detto che avrebbe il posto garantito.


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Van Ginkel questa notte rifletterà. O si trasferisce al Milan, o resta al Chelsea. L'ultimatum della società rossonera scade oggi alle ore 12. Dentro o fuori.
> 
> Gazzetta. *




Ultimatum scaduto.


----------



## Jino (30 Agosto 2014)

Ma alla fine uno cosi non lo voglio nemmeno, arriva con una formula ridicola per noi, pure le motivazioni sue di venire mi paiono imbarazzanti, sembra lo vogliano mandare a giocare in Africa.

Guardate, piuttosto preferisco prendano Dzemaili, almeno verrebbe di corsa.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Agosto 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma alla fine uno cosi non lo voglio nemmeno, arriva con una formula ridicola per noi, pure le motivazioni sue di venire mi paiono imbarazzanti, sembra lo vogliano mandare a giocare in Africa.
> 
> Guardate, piuttosto preferisco prendano Dzemaili, almeno verrebbe di corsa.


Esatto, ma neanche Dzemaili, che ce ne facciamo? Restiamo con Cristante, De Jong e Muntari a questo punto.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Van Ginkel questa notte rifletterà. O si trasferisce al Milan, o resta al Chelsea. L'ultimatum della società rossonera scade oggi alle ore 12. Dentro o fuori.
> 
> Gazzetta. *





Jino ha scritto:


> Ma alla fine uno cosi non lo voglio nemmeno, arriva con una formula ridicola per noi, pure le motivazioni sue di venire mi paiono imbarazzanti, sembra lo vogliano mandare a giocare in Africa.
> 
> Guardate, piuttosto preferisco prendano Dzemaili, almeno verrebbe di corsa.



A sto punto si. Passi per il prestito, ma basta co sta storia del rifiuto. Non è che va a giocare nel Portogruaro. Qualcuno glielo dica.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Agosto 2014)

Non venire.


----------



## Jaqen (30 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Van Ginkel questa notte rifletterà. O si trasferisce al Milan, o resta al Chelsea. L'ultimatum della società rossonera scade oggi alle ore 12. Dentro o fuori.
> 
> Gazzetta. *


L'ultimatum?


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Agosto 2014)

Basta che non venga più ... Ma che ohhhhhhh ... Ci trata come se stesse andando a giocare al Lecce .

Non lo voglio più


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Van Ginkel questa notte rifletterà. O si trasferisce al Milan, o resta al Chelsea. L'ultimatum della società rossonera scade oggi alle ore 12. Dentro o fuori.
> 
> Gazzetta. *



novità ? tutto tace ?


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2014)

*Laudisa: la risposta di Van ginkel tarda ad arrivare,dietro i dubbi del giocatore c'è Hull City.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Laudisa: la risposta di Van ginkel tarda ad arrivare,dietro i dubbi del giocatore c'è Hull City.*



Ma stiamo scherzando?  vada a giocare la dobbiamo pure metterci ad aspettare sto ragazzino ma per favore.


----------



## 4-3-3 (30 Agosto 2014)

Laudisa quest'anno non ha preso nulla.
basti pensare che crede ancora a Falcao in direzione Torino...


----------



## SuperMilan (30 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Laudisa: la risposta di Van ginkel tarda ad arrivare,dietro i dubbi del giocatore c'è Hull City.*



Non possiamo competere con i ricchissimi e potentissimi proprietari dell'Hull City cit.


----------



## Heaven (30 Agosto 2014)

Io spero solo che non levi spazio a Cristante.. comunque tra l'avere lui 1 anno e Dzemaili sotto contratto ci penserei, se gli dai fiducia Dzemaili può fare bene (sempre dentro i suoi limiti)


----------



## Jaqen (30 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Laudisa: la risposta di Van ginkel tarda ad arrivare,dietro i dubbi del giocatore c'è Hull City.*



CORDIALI SALUTI.

Ma basta! Già vieni qua per giocare e basta, ma chi è questo qui dai.


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Laudisa: la risposta di Van ginkel tarda ad arrivare,dietro i dubbi del giocatore c'è Hull City.*



Evidentemente non vuole lasciare la Premier.


----------



## medjai (30 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Laudisa: la risposta di Van ginkel tarda ad arrivare,dietro i dubbi del giocatore c'è Hull City.*



Questo è eccessivo. Ma basta ! Siamo il Milan, come possiamo accettare questo? Deve rispondere al volo, un po di rispetto...


----------



## sdaxddx (30 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Laudisa: la risposta di Van ginkel tarda ad arrivare,dietro i dubbi del giocatore c'è Hull City.*



L'Hull City? Quelli che hanno fatto 3 anni di fila in B? 

...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (30 Agosto 2014)

Siamo il Milan. Non la ultima scarsona in discoteca alle 5 di notte quando hai la scelta di provarci con lei o andare a casa.

Meglio un giocatore che rispetti il Milan, purtroppo temo che 'l alternativa reale sia Dzemaili.


----------



## Jino (30 Agosto 2014)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Siamo il Milan. Non la ultima scarsona in discoteca alle 5 di notte quando hai la scelta di provarci con lei o andare a casa.
> 
> Meglio un giocatore che rispetti il Milan, purtroppo temo che 'l alternativa reale sia Dzemaili.



Se la situazione dell'olandese è questa meglio Dzemaili a questo punto


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Agosto 2014)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Siamo il Milan. Non la ultima scarsona in discoteca alle 5 di notte quando hai la scelta di provarci con lei o andare a casa.
> 
> Meglio un giocatore che rispetti il Milan, purtroppo temo che 'l alternativa reale sia Dzemaili.



A pensare che dobbiamo elemosinare Dzemaili dal Napoli mi viene da piangere, poi penso che a centrocampo abbiamo Poli e Muntari titolari... ben venga Dzemaili.
Van Ginkel imho non si farà.


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Laudisa: la risposta di Van ginkel tarda ad arrivare,dietro i dubbi del giocatore c'è Hull City.*





Jaqen ha scritto:


> L'ultimatum?



Alla terra.


Intanto non ha ancora dato una risposta, ma esisterà sta trattativa?


----------



## 666psycho (30 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Laudisa: la risposta di Van ginkel tarda ad arrivare,dietro i dubbi del giocatore c'è Hull City.*



ma che vada al Hull city... non lo voglio, anche perché non sembra tanto motivato


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Agosto 2014)

sdaxddx ha scritto:


> L'Hull City? Quelli che hanno fatto 3 anni di fila in B?
> 
> ...



Quelli che per l'attaccante ( Abel Hernandez ) hanno speso più di noi in tutto il mercato...proprio loro.


----------



## Jino (30 Agosto 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Alla terra.
> 
> 
> Intanto non ha ancora dato una risposta, ma esisterà sta trattativa?



Beh hanno confermato tutti che la trattativa c'è


----------



## Franz64 (30 Agosto 2014)

[MENTION=201]Franz64[/MENTION]. Visto che sei nuovo leggi QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/niente-copia-incolla-e-niente-link-da-altri-siti-vt2167.html


----------



## admin (30 Agosto 2014)

*Secondo quanto riportato da Di Marzio, il Milan continua a pressare Van Ginkel per il centrocampo. La società rossonera è ottimista sulla buona riuscita della trattativa. Il giocatore ci sta pensando, il Milan non può fare altro che attendere la decisione del giocatore. *


----------



## Franz64 (30 Agosto 2014)

Ok, sorry

Secondo Di Marzio c'è un po' più di ottimismo su una risposta positiva del centrocampista olandese.


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Laudisa: la risposta di Van ginkel tarda ad arrivare,dietro i dubbi del giocatore c'è Hull City.*





Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Di Marzio, il Milan continua a pressare Van Ginkel per il centrocampo. La società rossonera è ottimista sulla buona riuscita della trattativa. Il giocatore ci sta pensando, il Milan non può fare altro che attendere la decisione del giocatore. *



.


----------



## folletto (30 Agosto 2014)

Che pena, stiamo ad attendere il sì di un giovane che non è convinto di venire al Milan per non spendere mezzo euro, mammamia


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Agosto 2014)

Per quello che prendono per il C l Hull city vorrei farvi presente che quest anno hanno speso più di noi egli ultimi 5 anni di calciomercato ...


----------



## Mille e una notte (30 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Di Marzio, il Milan continua a pressare Van Ginkel per il centrocampo. La società rossonera è ottimista sulla buona riuscita della trattativa. Il giocatore ci sta pensando, il Milan non può fare altro che attendere la decisione del giocatore. *


ma non c'era l'ultimatum fino alle 12.00 ?

a questo punto che galliani chini la capa di fronte al ragazzino se proprio lo vuole.
Ci voleva il 30 agosto per accorgersi che siamo senza centrocampo?


----------



## Aron (30 Agosto 2014)

folletto ha scritto:


> Che pena, stiamo ad attendere il sì di un giovane che non è convinto di venire al Milan per non spendere mezzo euro, mammamia



Avranno in mente un piano, altrimenti non si spiega il perchè di questa corte sfrenata.
Credono forse che riusciranno a convincerlo a restare in rossonero e forti della volontà del giocatore cercheranno di ottenere uno sconto per l'acquisto del giocatore (che sarà comunque una cifra importante, di sicuro non al di sotto dei 14 milioni di euro visto quanto ha speso il Chelsea per comprarlo). 
I soldi per acquistarlo li ricaverebbero dalla qualificazione alla Champions (l'Europa League non sarebbe sufficiente).


----------



## Jino (30 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Di Marzio, il Milan continua a pressare Van Ginkel per il centrocampo. La società rossonera è ottimista sulla buona riuscita della trattativa. Il giocatore ci sta pensando, il Milan non può fare altro che attendere la decisione del giocatore. *



C'è veramente un mistero sul possibile accordo, alcuni parlano di prestito secco, altri di diritto di riscatto, mah...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (30 Agosto 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Avranno in mente un piano, altrimenti non si spiega il perchè di questa corte sfrenata.
> Credono forse che riusciranno a convincerlo a restare in rossonero e forti della volontà del giocatore cercheranno di ottenere uno sconto per l'acquisto del giocatore (che sarà comunque una cifra importante, di sicuro non al di sotto dei 14 milioni di euro visto quanto ha speso il Chelsea per comprarlo).
> I soldi per acquistarlo li ricaverebbero dalla qualificazione alla Champions (l'Europa League non sarebbe sufficiente).



Considerando che fa di tutto per non 'dovere' venire in prestito, mi sembra abbastanza dubbioso che lui forzi la mano per non ritornare al Chelsea...


----------



## SuperMilan (30 Agosto 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> C'è veramente un mistero sul possibile accordo, alcuni parlano di prestito secco, altri di diritto di riscatto, mah...



Chi parla di diritto di riscatto?
Le persone che chiama Galliani parlano di prestito secco lol.


----------



## Jino (30 Agosto 2014)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Chi parla di diritto di riscatto?
> Le persone che chiama Galliani parlano di prestito secco lol.



Parlo della stampa, c'è molta discordanza sui termini della possibile trattativa, ne ho lette parecchie


----------



## SuperMilan (30 Agosto 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Parlo della stampa, c'è molta discordanza sui termini della possibile trattativa, ne ho lette parecchie



Ho capito.


----------



## Aron (30 Agosto 2014)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Considerando che fa di tutto per non 'dovere' venire in prestito, mi sembra abbastanza dubbioso che lui forzi la mano per non ritornare al Chelsea...



Queste sono le condizioni attuali, ma fra un po' di tempo potrebbe cambiare idea.
Suma ha detto che per Van Ginkel hanno lavorato e stanno lavorando addirittura in sinergia con De Jong (quasi come se De Jong fosse un dirigente), che ne ha stilato pure una relazione.


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Agosto 2014)

admin ha scritto:


> *secondo quanto riportato da di marzio, il milan continua a pressare van ginkel per il centrocampo. La società rossonera è ottimista sulla buona riuscita della trattativa. Il giocatore ci sta pensando, il milan non può fare altro che attendere la decisione del giocatore. *



.

Quotate le news


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Agosto 2014)

http://www.milanworld.net/chi-non-quota-le-ultime-news-settimana-di-ban-vt19903.html#post513773


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (30 Agosto 2014)

Vedendo le partite di EPL, specialmente le prime 3 del Chelsea, capisco assolutamente come un giocatore non voglia venire a farsi la carriere nei campi di Serie A. Colpa della pochezza del Milan, ma anche del intero campionato italiano.

Scusate, ma Everton-Chelsea era una partita incredibile. Il Chelsea questa stagione e tanta, tanta roba.

Poi anche per noi non conviene investire denaro e spazio in un giocatore che preferisce altri lidi in modo troppo ovvio.


----------



## Jino (30 Agosto 2014)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Vedendo le partite di EPL, specialmente le prime 3 del Chelsea, capisco assolutamente come un giocatore non voglia venire a farsi la carriere nei campi di Serie A. Colpa della pochezza del Milan, ma anche del intero campionato italiano.
> 
> Scusate, ma Everton-Chelsea era una partita incredibile. Il Chelsea questa stagione e tanta, tanta roba.
> 
> Poi anche per noi non conviene investire denaro e spazio in un giocatore che preferisce altri lidi in modo troppo ovvio.



Certo, capisco che passare dalla premier alla serie a sia un passo indietro... ma il presupposto è che a Londra non gioca, poi se preferisce giocare in una squadretta di premier contento lui!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Agosto 2014)

> secondo quanto riportato da di marzio, il milan continua a pressare van ginkel per il centrocampo. La società rossonera è ottimista sulla buona riuscita della trattativa. Il giocatore ci sta pensando, il milan non può fare altro che attendere la decisione del giocatore.


Per quanto un prestito secco non mi piaccia assolutamente, a centrocampo siamo talmente malridotti che mi va bene anche questa soluzione abbastanza umiliante per noi.


----------



## Jino (30 Agosto 2014)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Per quanto un prestito secco non mi piaccia assolutamente, a centrocampo siamo talmente malridotti che mi va bene anche questa soluzione abbastanza umiliante per noi.



Anche perchè dopo che il MILAN fa un mercato di parametri zero e prestiti non c'è più nulla che possa umiliarci!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (30 Agosto 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Certo, capisco che passare dalla premier alla serie a sia un passo indietro... ma il presupposto è che a Londra non gioca, poi se preferisce giocare in una squadretta di premier contento lui!



Secondo me il fatto e proprio quello. Lui vuole giocare, il Milan non ha un fascino particolare e la Serie A ancora meno. Mi sembra che lui pensa che piutosto di farsi un anno in un nuovo paese con nuova lingua e meno fascino va in qualche piccola squadra, ma almeno rimane in Inghilterra e in EPL. 

Ovviamente mi posso anche sbagliare interamente, ma la mia impressione e questa. Piu tosto mi prendo Maher che pero costa soldi.


----------



## Jino (30 Agosto 2014)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Secondo me il fatto e proprio quello. Lui vuole giocare, il Milan non ha un fascino particolare e la Serie A ancora meno. Mi sembra che lui pensa che piutosto di farsi un anno in un nuovo paese con nuova lingua e meno fascino va in qualche piccola squadra, ma almeno rimane in Inghilterra e in EPL.
> 
> Ovviamente mi posso anche sbagliare interamente, ma la mia impressione e questa. Piu tosto mi prendo Maher che pero costa soldi.



Ah si beh, può esser per un solo anno non voglia cambiare paese e campionato, magari lo farebbe solo a titolo definitivo. Boh ripeto, è abbastanza misteriosa questa trattativa.


----------



## pennyhill (30 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Di Marzio, il Milan continua a pressare Van Ginkel per il centrocampo. La società rossonera è ottimista sulla buona riuscita della trattativa. Il giocatore ci sta pensando, il Milan non può fare altro che attendere la decisione del giocatore. *



Se arriva, nella stagione 2015/16 potrebbe vestire ancora la maglia del Milan, ma solo in caso di rinnovo del prestito.  Courtois secondo più fonti, sembrava non volerne sapere di tornare al Chelsea, stava benissimo a Madrid. Ma quando è arrivato il momento giusto, l’hanno riportato a casa.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (30 Agosto 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ah si beh, può esser per un solo anno non voglia cambiare paese e campionato, magari lo farebbe solo a titolo definitivo. Boh ripeto, è abbastanza misteriosa questa trattativa.



Non si capisce la totale mancanza di alternative. Da 10 giorni si dice o lui o Dzemaili che non corrisponde minimamente al identikit del giocatore cercato(va bene, credere alle parole di Galliani e ovviamente assurdo). E sembra che lui non era mai troppo interessato... Mah, strano. Poi cose del genere si dovrebbe anche chiarire prima e non nei giorni finali del mercato.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (30 Agosto 2014)

Ragazzi ma non vi sembra di essere un po' troppo schizzinosi? 
Ora come ora ci sta che un calciatore abbia titubanze a venir da noi, ficchiamocelo in testa. Non facciamo la champions, società in evidente declino e con la serie A che è ormai un campionato di seconda fascia.
Non mi stupisce cosi tanto che preferisca restare in premier league.
Prestito secco, prestito con diritto di riscatto, io non mi faccio problemi, Van Ginkel ci serve assolutamente quindi l'importante è che viene.
Lo schizzinoso puo' farlo chi spende soldi non noi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Agosto 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Se arriva, nella stagione 2015/16 potrebbe vestire ancora la maglia del Milan, ma solo in caso di rinnovo del prestito.  Courtois secondo più fonti, sembrava non volerne sapere di tornare al Chelsea, stava benissimo a Madrid. Ma quando è arrivato il momento giusto, l’hanno riportato a casa.



Anche questo e vero. Vediamo che fa e come su comporta.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Di Marzio, il Milan continua a pressare Van Ginkel per il centrocampo. La società rossonera è ottimista sulla buona riuscita della trattativa. Il giocatore ci sta pensando, il Milan non può fare altro che attendere la decisione del giocatore. *



Per me può andare altrove non lo voglio più.


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Di Marzio, il Milan continua a pressare Van Ginkel per il centrocampo. La società rossonera è ottimista sulla buona riuscita della trattativa. Il giocatore ci sta pensando, il Milan non può fare altro che attendere la decisione del giocatore. *





Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Vedendo le partite di EPL, specialmente le prime 3 del Chelsea, capisco assolutamente come un giocatore non voglia venire a farsi la carriere nei campi di Serie A. Colpa della pochezza del Milan, ma anche del intero campionato italiano.
> 
> Scusate, ma Everton-Chelsea era una partita incredibile. Il Chelsea questa stagione e tanta, tanta roba.
> 
> Poi anche per noi non conviene investire denaro e spazio in un giocatore che preferisce altri lidi in modo troppo ovvio.



Quoto tutto.La differenza tra i campionati è davvero imbarazzante.


----------



## Smarx10 (30 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Di Marzio, il Milan continua a pressare Van Ginkel per il centrocampo. La società rossonera è ottimista sulla buona riuscita della trattativa. Il giocatore ci sta pensando, il Milan non può fare altro che attendere la decisione del giocatore. *



Io lo prenderei tutta la vita.. Prestito, titolo definitivo, in qualsiasi formula basta che venga... Ci vuole qualità in mezzo al campo e lui ce la può dare...


----------

